# IM_Challenge_Craig



## craig777 (May 3, 2002)

OK, I am going to have to post pictures next monday, but here are the stats.

41 years old
Currently weigh 214

My goal since we have to name it, I guess, is to bulk up without gaining to much body fat.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

I love the journal name Craig! Looking forward to those pics...


----------



## w8lifter (May 3, 2002)

Awesome craig! Good luck


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

OK, I am sorry but this last weekend was something else. I did get the pictures taken, but not developed yet.

Of my 5 boys, 2 of them wanted friends over Friday night. So we had 7 boys Friday night. Another one had a party to go to on Saturday that was 45 minutes away. I spent all day Saturday digging up the front yard with a pick axe because the little missus decided we needed to put grass down, because we supposedly have the worst yard on the street. Well I got the yard dug up, and all the old bermuda grass gone. Then we put some topsoil down and mixed it in, then after dropping off child at party, I picked up some grass, went back and picked up child from party, went home and the little missus was off getting her hair done. So I laid all the grass down, and watered it. Now it was about 4:00 and I went in, took a shower and crashed.

Sunday, we went to K-Mart because it is closing and everything is 50% off. We saved so much money, right. We got new light fixtures that I spent the day putting in. I also patched the front porch that had some concrete broken off since we have the worst yard on the block.

I finally got to sit down and watch the Spurs lose to the Lakers.

Now I am so happy to be back at work and take it easy.


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Craig...honey...darlin'.....I've got a few odd jobs around my house you can come and do....only when you have a few spare seconds though!!!!  (*My hubby now hits me in the back of the head with his paper, and says "Leave the poor basturd alone....I know just how he feels!!!")

With all this extra working out in the garden......have you finished it yet????  The yard that is......


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Esmerelda,

Hey sugar, no I am not done. I have a list so long I will never get done. Last weekend I dug up all the hedges from the front of the house. My wife wants to plant flowers and other plants in front of the house instead of the ugly hedges. She also wants me to put down flagstone around this new flower bed. She wants me to put outdoor tile on the front porch. That is just the front yard. I have already yanked all the cabinets out of the kitchen and put in new kitchen cabinets, I just got the counter top in this past week, so that has to go in, I just have the old one sitting on top of the new cabinets. I will have to remove the sink again (cast iron weighs about 200lbs) put the new counter top on and cut the hole for the sink and place the sink back in.

I keep telling my wife as I am sweating my ass off. Do you know how much I love you baby. I play around with the ladies here, but I adore my wife and I would do anything for her. She is the love of my life.

I would love to come to Australia to help you. I have always wanted to go to australia.


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Anytime your over this side of the world...there is always a warm bed....cold beer/any drink really....and great company!!!!  Then my hubby will come home......narrrr just joshing!!!!  Any time you want to see our wonderful place...I'll play tourist guide!!!!  

Great to see a man who knows his place in the scheme of things!!!  Out of the house but still within yelling distance incase a spider should show up!!!!  Gotta get a pic....I'd love to see the difference between your bad front yard....and ours!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Esmerelda*
> 
> Out of the house but still within yelling distance in case a spider should show up!!!!



   You got that right, or a roach.

Alright I will take a picture of the house.


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

I did shoulders today.

Dumbbell press
Warmup 15lbs 25reps
40lbs 15reps pausing for a second top and bottom

Shrugs Dumbbells
Warmup 30lbs 25reps
70lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Shoulder press
Warmup just bar 25reps
95lbs 15reps pausing for a second top and bottom

Side lateral raise
Warmup 8lbs 25reps
12lbs 15reps pausing for a second

This sounds like a light weight but Mike started me doing these with my elbow leading the way, and my palms facing back so the dumbbell is perpendicular to the ground. These hurt.

Machine shoulder press
Warmup 40lbs 25reps
80lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Rear side raises
Warmup 8lbs 25reps
12lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Front raises
Warmup 10lbs 25reps
15lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Upright row with dumbbells
Warmup 15lbs 25reps
20lbs 15reps pausing for a second

Between warmup and work set there is no time, maybe 10 seconds. Between one exercise to the next maybe 2 minutes, or however long it takes to get there. Entire workout takes about 30minutes lifting almost continuously.


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Esmerelda,
> 
> I play around with the ladies here, but I adore my wife and I would do anything for her. She is the love of my life.



Craig, I think that's sooo cool!!


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

Here is the front. I think that I bulked too much. I know that is what you are supposed to do in the off season, but I think that I look fat.

Sosunni, Thank you sugar


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

Back, I have a good back.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

Miss LeDix, here is Mattie.  I will have to post the rest later, because I have a Management class to take today. I to deal with employee conflicts.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

Back flexed.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

Side


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

House for esmerelda


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

With kids


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

Nice pics! Mattie looks almost just like Dixie!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

I don't remember if you said or not, how tall are you?  I'm thinking in the 6'4" or 6'5" range, close?  Awesome back thickness!   Done any squats lately?   I don't know about you but I HATE my legs.  I love to squat but my legs just won't grow like think they should.  

GAME ON!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> I don't remember if you said or not, how tall are you? I'm thinking in the 6'4" or 6'5" range, close?



I am 6'0"

My back is doing very well. I am very happy with that.



> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> Done any squats lately?



I was an idiot and never worked my legs for many years, now I am feverishly trying to get them muscular for a competition in November. I had to go and break my toe earlier this year. Then I hurt my lower back doing deadlifts. Can you say old, well I think that you can. 



> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> GAME ON!!!



You got that right, I am winning the night with Sosunni. 


Miss LeDix

Mattie is a sweetie, but she still can't control her bladder.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

Well I didn't get to workout today because of my class, and I am leaving for Wichita Kansas tomorrow so I won't be on until next Monday.


----------



## esmerelda (May 7, 2002)

Herrrmmmm...critical evaluation......front pic.....yummmy!!!  Back pic......Oh my my my yummmmmmmy!!!!  Dog pic...what the????? Back pic flexed........OH MY GOD.....I've just stuck myself to the chair!!!!!!  House pic.....Grrrrrrrr...great house!!!!  Kids pic..... hey two boys with their great role model!!!!!!  Fantastic pic!!!!  

Yea...squats suck big time...unless your in the bedroom...doing growd-up things!!!!!  Then they dont hurt one little bit!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

I hope that Mattie will get better soon. Are you crate-training her? 

And Esmerelda...let the man post a pic of the pooch! It was for my benefit, you know!


----------



## esmerelda (May 7, 2002)

The pic was fine....cute for a little dog....only I wasnt expecting to see it in the middle of 'his' pics...kinda thru me for a second!!!!  But he did make up for it with that next pic!!!!!!  Still trying to get myself removed from my chair!!!!!  Cant get that flexed pic off my screen!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

Off to a good start.  Craig, I will say, as one of the judges, you are losing serious points for those briefs!

FYI (I know you commented on this) but the easiest place for you to improve will be your legs -- they are not even close to your upper body.  Just some unsolicited advice!


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Back, I have a good back.



I'll say Baby got BACK!


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the great responses. I do appreciate them.

Twin Peak, That is one of my speedos, I used to be on a swim team and so for cardio I used to swim laps at my gym.  

My flight leaves in about 3 hours. I have to go meet with Boeing in Wichita KS.

Miss LeDix, no when she pees we swat her bottom and put her outside. We don't swat hard. It is when she gets excited that the pee just starts flowing.


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

I lost my journal to the second page, so I will bump it up and update later. Have to do my travel expense account.


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

OK, Last Thursday in Wichita I found a gym that gave me a one day pass for $10 and I did Legs on Thursday.

I did chest on Friday morning.

I don't remember quite what I did since I didn't have my workout cards with me, and they didn't have the equipment that I usually use but I got in a good workout both days.

It was a good trip, but I probably ate to much. I had salmon each dinner there, but restaurants always put too much butter and sauces on the food.

Made love to my wife Friday night, Saturday morning, and Sunday morning. That is the best part of going out of town on business, coming back home.  

Not quite sure what I am going to do today. I want to do legs but they are still a little sore.

Had a good mothers day. All the ladies wanted to play canasta, so I played Uno with my nephews and niece. Ages 5, 6, and 8. My niece is 8 and she has a crush on me.  

Saturday night 18 year old stepson said he was going to a friends house to spend the night, about 3 hours later the friend called and asked to talk with him. I said he is at your house didn't you know that. Turns out he was out with some friends that have gotten him to start smoking. Things aren't going well, my wife wants him out of the house.


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Hey it sounds like your wife had a great Mothers day.....!!!!  So you like playing a round or two...Uno that is!!!!  

Pitty to hear that your stepson is playing up...it can be very stressful....trust is one thing that takes sooooo long to build up again after its been abused!!!  Good luck with him!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Esmerelda*
> 
> Hey it sounds like your wife had a great Mothers day



Oh, I am sure she had a great mother's day, but I had a better one.  

You are right about the trust, and his is all gone. He keeps coming back to say he is sorry, and then does it again. He told his dad yesterday, Why doesn't everyone just leave him alone. I told him we would be more than happy to leave him alone, he can leave anytime he wants to. That isn't what he means though.


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

Hey Craig, I meant to post this last week but got hit with a family crisis myself.  You mentioned your stepson was looking into the Air Force but was having problems.  If you have any questions make sure to PM me, I used to be a recruiter.


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

He took his physical on Saturday. Finally, I thought we would have to drive him over ourselves. He passed everything except he is temporarily disqualified for taking Ritalin up until last year March. He had to be off for a year which he has, but he has to go talk with the Air Force psychologist. They said it was just a formality. Once he does that they said he would be qualified and they will swear him in and he can go in on the 9th of July. Oh happy day.

Does that sound about right, what they are telling him.


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

You're REAL lucky about the Ritalin.  When I was recruiting (1995-1997) if you had EVER taken Ritalin you were permanently disqualified.  Everything else sound cool.  What field is he interested in?


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

Well he got a 50 on his test, and with the other scores (Not sure what they all are for) there were only three jobs he qualified for, one being Military Police. That is scary isn't it, take the ones that aren't too bright and make them Military Police. Give them a gun, especially with his temper. Well that is the one he wants because his dad was Military Police.

Well, as you all can tell from my pictures, my back is falling behind so I did back today. I did deadlifts again, it has been about a month. Oh it felt good to feel that pain again.


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_That is scary isn't it, take the ones that aren't too bright and make them Military Police. Give them a gun, especially with his temper.


I always wondered about that myself.  

Actually that's probably one of the best career fields someone like him could go into.  Naturally they don't touch a gun until they've proven they're worthy and it gives them a MAJOR incentive to straighten up and fly right.  (I hate that cliche!!!  )  The law enforcement field is much more "military" than most of the other jobs in the Air Force and I'd be willing to bet you'll see a different young man when he comes home after Tech School.


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

Albob you just made my day. I can't tell you. Sosunni, Esmerelda give that man anything he wants.


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ Sosunni, Esmerelda give that man anything he wants.


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!   Ahhhhhhh Craig....and you have to tell us!!!!!!!   Master Albob....gets what Master Albob wants...always...that is only if he beggggggsssss for it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_  Master Albob....gets what Master Albob wants...always...that is only if he beggggggsssss for it !!!!!!!!!



Oh PULEEEEEEEZZZZEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

Esmerelda, you don't know my stepson. For what Albob just told me I would fly to Australia myself, strip you naked, hog tie you, tie a big ribbon on your behind and deliver you in person to Albob.  

I am just kidding, please let me live.


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

Going to do legs today.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_fly to Australia myself, strip you naked, hog tie you, tie a big ribbon on your behind



Here you're so happy about what I told and in return you take all my fun away???  Half the fun is hog tying and putting the ribbon on her behind.


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> Half the fun is hog tying and putting the ribbon on her behind.



   Alright I will hold her so that you can strip her, hog tie her, and tie a ribbon on her behind.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Hi Craig. I like the sound of ALBOB's advice. Hopefully your stepson will be able to improve himself as a person if he gets accepted. Good for you for working out while out of town!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi Craig. I like the sound of ALBOB's advice.



Hog tie her, strip her down and tie a ribbon on her butt?  You LIKE the sound of that???  You really are starting to loosen up, aren't you Miss LeDix?  

(Yes, I'm stalking you.  )


----------



## esmerelda (May 14, 2002)

Hey....whose the one having all the fun here?????  Can I please struggle just a little before the ribbon is placed on my butt....???  Craig...darlin'....honey.....I never thought of you as the bondage master before...hmmmmm...kinda getting all the right ideas about you now though!!!!!   Albob......Master....Sir.....Ohhh Mighty One... your wish is my desire..........YEA RIGHT!!!!!!!  Drop and give me 50!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

Miss LeDix,

Thanks, it is very hard some times. I bought him a truck, even though it was only $2000, his dad didn't. I have him on my insurance, his dad doesn't, and when he asked his dad to insure him his dad said not a chance. I put a roof over his head and food to eat, but he will go over to his dad's and they will have a grand time ripping his mom and I to pieces. He is a very very disrespectful, unappreciative child. I will be happy when he goes to start his life.

Esmerelda,

Sure sugar, you can struggle, that makes it more fun when you are finally stripped naked, hog tied, with a ribbon on your butt. Not bondage though, you are my present to Albob for his words of encouragement, and wisdom. Then he can do with you whatever he wants to do. 


I am going to do shoulders today.


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

Today is Chest day, and yes Miss LeDix you can give my chest the squeeze test if you want to.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Woooooowwwwhhhoooooo....I get Craig as foreplay and Albob as main event!!!!!!  Now who can I have for nibblies afterwards??????  

Craig...I have a sister who is from the same cast as your step-son, unfortunately there comes a time when you have to step back and wipe your hands of the whole problem.....When everything turns to shyte and they finially see the real world, its too  late for sorry!!!  You sound like your in for some stormy seas, hang tough though....it will work out ......!!!!  Until then...you can get any amount of cyber hugs from me.......as a form of stress release of course...that and you can come work in my front yard without your shirt on!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

Thanks Essy, I will take all the hugs I can get, especially from someone with your ahem attributes.  

Well if I am foreplay, and then Albob, once he finishes in 10 seconds I should be ready for nibblies.  

Oh, and I would love to work in your front yard without my shirt on.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Not a problem....you see...Im NOT on a diet!!!!  But for some strange reason.....when I get hungry around this time of the night...cos its like 11:30 in the evening over here....and theres nothing on the tv.....and the other half has gone to bed and stated quite specifically that Im not to wake him up!!!!!  Hell night time gardening in the 'a-la-natural' sounds quite inviting!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ Albob, once he finishes in 10 seconds



Hey   I've been doing my cardio.  I'll have you know I'm up to 20 seconds!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

True...but what a hell of a great 20 seconds they are!!!!!!  Can we try for 30 next time?????


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> Hey  I've been doing my cardio. I'll have you know I'm up to 20 seconds!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> True...but what a hell of a great 20 seconds they are!!!!!!  Can we try for 30 next time?????



Anything for you dear.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Anything?????   ANYTHING???????  REALLY!!????


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Anything?????   ANYTHING???????  REALLY!!????



NOW I'm scared!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Sure....sure you are.......now let me look back on some past PM's.......yep your scared......NOT!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

When you two get finished could you make sure you wash the sheets.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

He heeeeee....with rubber sheets you dont have to wash them....just hose them down afterwards!!!!  Actually I like the satin ones best.....only problem is keeping that damn pillow where is should be...slippery little sucker!!!!!

Sorry Craig...keep forgetting your an OLD Married MAN!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Esmerelda*
> 
> Sorry Craig...keep forgetting your an OLD Married MAN!!!!



   

Old, that all depends on how you look at it.

Married yes

Man, the last time I looked I was

Essy, you can get all hot and sweaty in here anytime you want to , but the thought of Albob just makes me ill.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Geee, thanks Old Man!!!!!  *Snickers to herself...he's not that much older than me!!!!!!!*  Kinda like the more mature ones..... the ones with all the experience and knowledge......and the ones not scared to prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 17, 2002)

Oh, sugar I am not afraid to prove that I know how to make love to a woman, and you are correct that us older men know just how to do it.


----------



## craig777 (May 17, 2002)

Well I am going to work out today, but I am not sure what I am going to do. My legs still hurt, my back is still sore. I did Chest yesterday. I will probably do shoulders today, or arms. Probably shoulders.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Did shoulders last friday, and I am off now to do legs. I have a bad sunburn from this past weekend. This should be loads of fun.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Did legs today. First time that my neck and shoulders hurt more than my legs doing squats.  

Just kind of winged it today.

Squats
135lbs 20reps slow down explosive up. Just trying this.

155lbs 15reps same
155lbs 12reps
155lbs 10reps
135lbs 10reps

Stiff leg deadlifts w/heels raised

135lbs 12reps slow down explosive up
135lbs 10
135lbs 10

Leg press
225lbs legs wide feet at 45 degrees slow down explosive up
20reps

315lbs 15reps
315lbs 10reps
315lbs 8reps

Seated leg curl
60lbs 25reps no stopping
120lbs 5reps pausing for a second top and bottom
60lbs 25reps
120lbs 5 reps pausing
60lbs 25 reps

Lots of pain

Leg abductor thing
100lbs 3 sets to 10

Standing calf raises
50lbs 25reps

Seated calf raises
50lbs 25reps

I think that is all I did.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

I had to wait to reply so I could hear how the workout went with that wonderful sunburn.    If I said I was laughing WITH you and not AT you, you'd know I was lying so I won't even bother.   I did get out and mow my lawn this weekend and the tops of my legs got a bit burned from sitting on the tractor.  Had a bit of friction from my shorts while Spinning this morning but NOTHING like what you must have felt.  Sorry man, but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Yea, what can I say it hurts a lot. The simpathy is overwhelming.

There was a girl at the gym today. Had to look at her several times to make sure it was female. Looked like a guy. She had huge arms. Grossed me out.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

Did you ask her for proof?


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

She might have hurt me. I don't mess around with women that look like that.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

I don't blame ya'.  I'm always afraid she'll grab me and prove she's hung better than I am.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Hey Albob, just helping you out here. Did you see the new pics by fraziej or whatever her alias is. Very nice. Thought you might want to pornalize there.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmm...............No, haven't had time to explore new journals yet but I'll make a point of it right now.  Thanks.


Pornalize?  Why, whatever do you mean????


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

This is starting to sound like a lonely hearts meeting!!!!  Poor babies ...all that pain....and no one to kiss it all better!!!!!!!1


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Well, I don't know about kissing if that would make it feel better, but if you rubbed down my whole body with some aloe vera, that would feel really good.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

I'll take kisses!!!!  I'll take kisses !!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Actually the best remedy for sunburn.....is to mash the leaf of the aloe ......mix it with cool water, place it in a spray bottle...and leave it in the fridge!!!!  1 part aloe to 5 parts water!!!!  Then spray some on the burnt area when needed...it also helps with other bites or scratches!!!  Pick the mum on the thread!!!!

For you Craig...you'd first have to strip down to nothing...then I'd apply liberal doses of tlc on you!!!!!!!!!!

Albob....you know you'd end up with much much more than just kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Hey, wait your turn she is giving me a whole body rub down. Oh yea, right there, oh, oh, oh, OH YEA!!!! 

OK Albob your turn.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Essy.  

and the rub down.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_OK Albob your turn.



I'm ready!


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

What for the advice or the kiss????


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

Hmmmm..........How about advice on kissing?


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Cant type that...must come over and do it in person!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

That's the whole idea.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Then pucker up baby.........your gonna get your wish if your not careful!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

Uhhhh Craig...............If you'll excuse us for a moment please.  Thanks pal.   Hey, what's this hole in the wall doing here?!?!?  You naughty boy!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

There has been so much pornality in every journal I have visited today! I just looked about several posts and not one mention of how workouts or nutrition is going. Oh well! Seems like you are having fun here!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Hey, I mentioned my pathetic workout...........................in between pornal comments.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Hey my leg workout is up there somewhere that I did yesterday.

Today I just did arms.

10 sets of 5 reps superset

Seated dumbbell curls with seated dumbbell tricep extensions over head

Curls 40lb dumbbells
Tricep extensions 35lb dumbbells

10 sets of 5 reps superset

Preacher curls with close arm hammer bench press

Preacher curls 90lb bar
Hammer bench elbows in 160lbs

Tricep extensions cable
60lbs 3sets of 12 trying to explode down and slow up.

Weighed in this morning at 212, but waist is almost back down to a 33. Doing good I think.

Measured my arms about a month ago, they were 17 1/8"  Gotta get the 1/8" in, worked hard for it.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Holy crap that's a lot of sets for arms!!!    Do you actually grow with that workout???  Hey, if it works for you then I'm sure not slamming but WOW, my arms would look like toothpicks if I did all that.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

It seems like a lot, but you never ever get to failure. Mke, my PT before he disappeared, started me on that, and yes I grew about 3/4" in 2 months. I go as heavy as I can without failure. I threw in the cable tricep extensions today. Not part of the workout with Mike. I can't stand not going to failure, without the burn I don't feel like I am doing anything. I think that my arms are adapting because the growth has slowed considerably.

I need a new arm workout, but I don't know what to start quite yet.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Another thing on my seated dumbbell curls, most people curl to the front. I curl out to the side like this ---()---.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

OK, shame on me for assuming.  I assumed you went to failure.  Have you tried splitting your bi's and tri's?  Work bi's with back and tri's with chest.  That's the way my split runs and it's GREAT in the time saving department.  Once you're done working back or chest the arm muscles are already pumped and then it only takes two or three max sets to really polish them off.  I've also seen Prince mention he does back and tri's or chest and bi's.  I've never tried that but he seems to swear by it.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

That is what I used to do before I went to see Mike. I had back/bis chest/tris. My arms weren't doing anything and then I put chest by itself, back by itself, and arms separate.  I have had great growth since I went to see Mike, it is probably just as much that I changed my workout, if not more, than the workout he gave me.

I never knew how important it was to change your workout every two months or so, but I am a firm believer now. You have to do it.  When I used to do back and then bis, by the end I couldn't curl 20lb dumbbells. Now I use 40s and they are getting a little too light. I started with 70lb barbell for preachers and today on my last set I went to 100lb. With tricep extensions I started with 25lb dumbbells and now use 35s, and the close arm bench started with 140 and now use 160. I used to struggle with the lighter weights when I started, and now they would be a joke.

The workout I did yesterday on legs is one that I read in M&F that Nasser El Sonbaty does. I like him. He does high reps on legs and lighter weights. He says that there are guys that use a lot more weight than he does, but his legs are awsome. He does 501. 5 seconds to lower on squats, 0 pause and then explodes up.  I like this type of training because it works very well for me. I have tried the immense weights with 2-3 reps. It did nothing.

Well, to answer your question, yes I have tried it.  

I am starting to post like Sosunni, what is happening to me.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_I am starting to post like Sosunni, what is happening to me.



If you start LOOKING like her I'll be impressed.  

Since my knee started giving me problems I've become more and more a fan of the lighter weight/higher rep workouts for legs.  I avoid explosive movement for that very reason though.  I'll do a 503 type lift.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Well when you see her have her kiss your booboo.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well when you see her have her kiss your booboo.



Close.  VERY close.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> I am starting to post like Sosunni, what is happening to me.




You're become a girl!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Close.  VERY close.



Oh REALLY!?


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Craig.....I've got a really good arms work out for you....it involves push-ups and me under you!!!!!   Ermm did I actually type that?!!!  Either that....or I could come over and test your true strenght!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

I am going to do chest today.

It is already not a good day. I am redoing my kitchen and I purchased a new counter top. It is too long by an inch. The counter top place keeps telling me that I just don't know how to install it, and they should install it for $400.00 dollars. Well they were supposed to meet me at my house this morning from between 9-10. I sat there the entire hour. I pulled away from my house at 10:00 exactly. Then I get back to work and I have a message that they were sitting at my house from 9:45 on and where was I. I called back to the counter top place and said no no they were not there at 9:45. I have just about had it with this place.


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

Essy,

That is not a good workout, I would go down once and why in the world would I ever go back up.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Heeeee...nice....but sooner or later....it would be my turn!!!!!!!!!  Then I'd get your ticker working!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ I would go down once


Rumor has it she's likes it when you go down a LOT!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

No bloody rumor................!!!!  But Im happy to payback for what I receive!!!!!!!!!  As you know......I do swallow!!!!!!!  (PM!!!!!)


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> Rumor has it she's likes it when you go down a LOT!!!



That is my number one all time favorite sport. 



> *Originally posted by Esmerelda*
> 
> But Im happy to payback for what I receive!!!!!!!!! As you know......I do swallow!!!!!!!



There is no doubt in my mind that after you got done, you wouldn't be able to wipe the smile off my face for a week.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Yea then you can go and fix up my kitchen bench!!!!  Had any luck with it yet????


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

Ok, let me see if I can remember what I just did.

Incline bench

135lbs 22reps about a 311 tempo
           15reps
           12reps
           10 reps

Incline dumbbell press

40lbs 15reps same tempo
         12reps
         11 reps

Tricep pushdown machine leaning very forward to work lower pec

60lbs 25reps
120lbs 15 reps same tempo as above
           12 reps
           13 reps

Flyes flat bench

40lbs dumbbells 12 reps again same tempo
                        10 reps
                         8 reps

Flat bench pretty tired now

135lbs 10reps
            8 reps

Pec deck

 80lbs 15reps
          10
           9

Flat out tired.


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

No luck with the counter top. Dust hasn't settled yet. I am sure the you know what will hit the fan. We got the counter top through Lowes and the Manager at Lowes said to let him know what happened today. We called and let him know that they didn't show and he was not pleased.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Hey if all else fails...threaten them with Albob!!!!!  I hear he can be pretty scary when he's on the war path!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

RUN FOR THE HILLLS!!!!!  RAGING SASQUATCH ON THE RAMPAGE!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Here sasquatch....here boy....I've got something for you.........!!!

Hmmmm......ooooppppssss...sorry, forgot ..... your supposed to be big and tough and mean arnt you????  Our little secret then eh??  Can you growl like that once more for me though?!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ Can you growl like that once more for me though?!!!



Sure, if you can do THAT once more for me.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Your on!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> No luck with the counter top. Dust hasn't settled yet. I am sure the you know what will hit the fan. We got the counter top through Lowes and the Manager at Lowes said to let him know what happened today. We called and let him know that they didn't show and he was not pleased.


I guess he would be pretty ticked... it's his rep on the line...


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> As you know......I do swallow!!!!!!!  (PM!!!!!)



 sorry girlfriend... that's one thing I don't think I could ever do... no matter how sloppy I was!  But more power to you!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

I threatened them with Albob, and they are giving me a full refund, but I still need a counter top. So, my wife says lets build our own tile counter top, when she says we it really means me. I laughed, and she said why are you laughing, and then I cried.  

I love to make furniture. I just finished a mission style buffet for my wife, but she has me digging up the yard.  

Today I am going to do back.  

Butterfly, you wouldn't have to swallow for me.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

One question and one statement.  Question:  What happend to the counter top that's too long?  OK, a second question.  Why can't you just cut off the extra inch?  Statement:  You do NOT want a tile counter top!!!   Speaking from experience, the grout is a BIATHC to keep clean!!! Especially in the kitchen.  Think of every single thing that's EVER been spilled on your current counter top and now imagine trying to get those stains out of grout.  I don't care how well you seal it, it WILL stain.  And if you have pets, even if they don't get on the counter top, their hair WILL.  It takes an act of God to get animal hair to un-stick from grout.  If you're gonna lay out the extra $$$ anyway, go for a solid material like Corian, granite or cultured marble.  Yeah it's pricey but you'll be a lot happier in the long run.


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

Albob,

The old counter top is in my garage. Oh well. I tried many many many times to get them to come out and take it back and cut off 3/4s of an inch. They kept telling me over and over and over that the counter top was fine, that I just didn't know how to install it properly. For them to install was $400.00. I told them over and over that I can measure and the old counter top was 89", the new counter top was 90 1/4". They gave me half an inch to scribe to the wall. If I took that entire 1/2 off it is still 3/4 too long.

As far as the tile counter top is concerned. I know I know, oh believe me I know. I will lose that argument.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

You still didn't answer Question #2.  You've built furniture so I thing it's safe to assume you own a saw a MIGHT even know how to use it.  Get cuttin' man!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Butterfly....question...do you like eating seafood????  Have you eaten oysters a-la-natural????  Same same only one isnt as firm and is warm!!!!!  Great for the skin.....added protein as well!!!  Now that I've made everyone ill on the thread.......

Albob darlin' why dont you just trot on down and give Craig a hand...I would...only by the time I would get there.....his wife might not be too happy........I mean cos she would have to wait sooo long to use the kitchen....nothing else...honest!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

How do you cut a counter top that is a total of 132" long (outside dimension), with a circular saw. It would have to come off the end with the cap. So I would knock off the cap, and try to cut it with my circular saw. I just wanted them to take it and cut it on their huge band saw. I do have a lot of tools, but nothing to hold that counter top. That is when my wife got the great idea of building a tile counter top.

Here is a rocking horse that I built for my nephew 5 years ago.


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Oh my God!!!!!  What a dream!!!  I have one little girl who would just kill to have one of those...mind you her mum would kill to have the maker as well!!!!!  I mean...let me re-phrase that...my other half is about as good as a headless chook when it comes to making things.....I ended up having to hang the security door after waiting for 6 mths for him to do it!!!!!  Can I come and play with your tools????????


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

I'm great on cars but wood gives me fits.  I'm SOOOO jealous of that kind of talent.  The horse looks great.  The horse's ass in the background has GOT to go though.  

Guess I didn't fully understand the logistics.  I was thinking of a flat slab that's a bit too long.   Thought you could just whack off the end.  You know, give it the Lorainna Bobbitt treatment.


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

Thanks guys,

Essy, you can play with my tool, er I mean tools.


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Gee thanks.....I may need a little practice in how to use them all.. but being such a nice man...Im sure you wouldnt mind showing me!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

It hit me as I was heading out for my workout that I told Albob thanks for calling me a horses ass.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

I was wondering if I should mention that but figured the humiliation would be even greater once you realized it yourself.


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

About to head out for the day, but I thought that I would post a picture with my baby doll.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Cute pic, Craig! But I must admit when you said babydoll I thought it would be you and the Doxie!


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

No, my wife is my baby doll.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> About to head out for the day, but I thought that I would post a picture with my baby doll.


That's you   

I thought you were like 21... that's what your title says  

She's a cutie!!!  Tell her we think she looks great!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> About to head out for the day, but I thought that I would post a picture with my baby doll.



Hi Craig!!  

That is TOO cute... I LOVE how you love you wife... every man should be so proud!


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Butterfly, are you saying that I don't look like I am 21 years old.  

I will be 42 this year. I have the 21 year old kids at the gym asking me for advice.  

Thanks Sosunni, hope you are having fun on your vacation.  

What did you guys think of the horse I made, picture is up above.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

OK, here is what happened last night.

My 18 year old stepson's place of employment called and asked if he was ever going to come back to work. Well we thought that he had been working all week. He hasn't been showing up, and he goes to this bar and hangs out with his friends. Well we are tired of asking, begging, pleading with him to pay his insurance on his truck. My wife called the bar and had them page him, he was there. She told him to come home right now, and when he got home she took the keys away from the truck. Well he went berserk, the cuss words streaming from his mouth. Calling his mother a stupid fucking bitch. He looked like he was about to start breaking things, he went upstairs to his room and slammed the door and I could hear that he was about to go on a rampage, so I went upstairs and grabbed him. I had my arms around his rib cage with his arms pinned. I carried him downstairs and out the front door and let go. He turned around to me and called me a son of a bitch, and was going to punch me.  When he did that, I am not like this, I was about the tear him apart, and he knew it. He ran like the wind. At least he isn't that stupid. Well he went walking down the street in our neighborhood, screaming at the top of his lungs I hate you, you stupid fucking bitch.

I know this tore my wife's heart out. She raised him for 18 years, 6 years by herself until she met me. She tried to be the best mom they could ever have wanted. No one has kids wanting them to grow up to be like that. Unfortunately their father is just like that. He calls my wife a stupid fucking bitch.

Well that is how my night went last night.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. 

I'm sooo glad my stepson is such a good kid.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Fade.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Does he have alot of contact with his dad?

Not sure if I could let someone slide if they called Butterfly that. Refering to the dad.

I'm sure you'd like to beat the kids ass....I would...but that's your wife son and unfortunatly it would hurt her even more. A rock and a hard place.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

I think he was 10 when they divorced, so he saw a lot of his dad getting drunk and hitting my wife. My wife's two kids spend every Sunday with their dad. Unfortunately he has become exactly like his dad.

No, I really don't want kick his ass. I went way out of my way to be a big brother to them. I didn't try to be their father. I had my rules for my house that they had to obey, but most things I left to my wife and I would back her up.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Hitting uh? Guy must be a winner.

Someone needs to beat him for a change. Sometimes the bully needs to get bullied. Payback for hitting his wife and corrupting the kids. Just my impassive view.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

I agree, he has called and ripped me apart, and threatened me. I told my wife that I would never ever let anyone touch her ever again. I will never start anything with him, because he is their dad, and he is not worth having the possibility of the police becoming involved.


----------



## esmerelda (May 24, 2002)

Craig...wanna adopt me?????  Man I hear where your coming from!!!!  Sometimes you've just got to be the one to shove them out into the real world and let them sink!!!!  Its only then, that they actually see how cushy they had it!!!!

Your wife is one lucky lady.....I know most men would have flattened the sod for mouthing off at his mum.....you did the best thing.....showed him what a real man is!!!!  

My advice.....give your lovely lady all the attention she can handle then just for good measure...give her just a bit more!!!!  As a mum we hate to think we have failed....and we tend to blame ourselves when the shyte hits the fan.....He's a big boy...wanting to play in the big world......so let him learn the hard way.....but spoil the one who needs it the most....as Im sure you only know too well how to do it!!!!!!!!!   *Hint....dozen roses....and a meal in the bedroom!!!*


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

Wow, Craig, I'm sooooo sorry to here about last night.

That is such a tough situation to be in, but if it helps... I think you did the right thing!

One of my 3 brothers had problems holding a job during those 18-20 years (all his bosses were stupid and had it in for him  )... so my parents got him an apartment (paid 2 months rent) and, as nicely as possible, helped him move his things.  He's one of those people that had to hit rock bottom to find his way.

He's doing GREAT now... so there is hope for your step-son!!!

I'm sorry he hurt his mom... she sounds like such a wonderful person and certainly did not deserve that treatment, esp from her own child. 

Take care!!


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Essy and Butterfly. No one ever said that life would be easy as we all know, but you just have to take each problem as it comes.

Essy thanks I will get her a dozen roses, and as for my meal in the bedroom she probably isn't in the mood for that.  

and oh yes she blames herself.


----------



## esmerelda (May 24, 2002)

Please tell her from me...not to!!!! (Blame herself that is!!)  Our kids set their own paths....our place as parents is only to be there for them when they fall....if they dont trip once in a while .... then we know we arnt doing our job!!!

I have 3 wonderful girls....the youngest two are hearing impared....not the same problem as you....but the guilt that clouded me was unbelievable!!!  It almost destroyed my marriage!!!!  But be sure to know...the harder the fight...the stronger the love!!!!  Sometimes all us mums really want is to be held.....nothing more...nothing less!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

You are right Essy, and I hold her and try to comfort her, but I know that to raise a child for 18 years and then have him do that just rips her heart out. She has done everything for him. I know that the bond a mother has with her children is very strong. To remember the days when they are babies, laughing and playing, and then to have him walk down the street screaming you stupid fucking bitch to his mother. Just makes you wonder.


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

Craig, I'm so sorry...  Kids are hard enough.. but step kids... harder.  The good thing here is you have your wife's support when it comes to discplining her child.  I didn't have that luxury... and we're no longer together primarily because of that... and he was a controlling asshole...

Also... although I never said it to her face, I WAS that kid!  After mom's divorce when I was young and a dad that didn't give a crap and with the remarriage I went to 8 schools in 5 yeras, was kicked out at 18, dropped out of high school, had 7 jobs in one year.. did drugs, hung out with the wrong crowd and then came to the realization that I didn't want to be that person.  There's more to it but that's the nutshell.

What I'm getting at while I'm not trying to take away from your own situation is that we do change.  We do wake up and realize that we need to be something other than what we are... you just have to trust in him that he WILL pull through this... and yes, the best thing you can do now.. maybe help him find a place to live... get out on his own... if he wants to be grown up... then why stay at home.  He also needs.. no, I take that back... your WIFE also needs him to respect her.  She's done everything she KNOWS to be a good parent and he has no right and no entitlement to say any of these things to her... BUT ... he only knows what he knows as well.. which is the behaviour from his dad.

I agree with Essy.. your wife needs YOu right now.  Just be there, listen... and you don't have to fix it... just maybe make suggestions.. get him a room to rent... tell him he has to pay for it and unless he's going to have respect for the two of you, he can't live there.

I'm sorry Craig.  I know this really doesn't help... and I know I have no bio-kids... but I was this person.

Hope my 2 cents can help.


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

Oh.. and Craig... 

Nice BacK!!!  Do I see a tan line.. you're not wearing any panties!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Butterfly, are you saying that I don't look like I am 21 years old.
> 
> I will be 42 this year. I have the 21 year old kids at the gym asking me for advice.
> ...



WOW, I'm impressed.  

Nice horse Craig.. and I mean the one made of WOOD....


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Sweetheart, that helps a lot. To know that you were that kid, and you turned it around makes me think that he can do it also. 

and how did you know that I like to fix things. Did I post that before.  

The back picture is the one that I posted when we started the challenge. I have on my white speedo. I was comparing pics from Feb until this one and I have grown a lot in three months. Mike helped me a bunch.  

I don't know if I could ever post my naked butt like Fade does.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Butterfly did it, not me.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Thanks sugar, I am very proud of the horse. I gave it to my nephew when he was first born. My brother asked me how much I thought it was worth. I told him I spent $365.00 on raw white oak. It took me four months to build. There is no hardware in that horse except for the four screws holding the horse to the rockers. Everything else is wooden pegs. I told him he would not be able to buy that horse for under $2000.00 probably. The rockers are 4 feet long.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Fade99*
> 
> Butterfly did it, not me.



   

Ok Fade here goes


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Sweetheart, that helps a lot. To know that you were that kid, and you turned it around makes me think that he can do it also.



I hope it does.. just perspective... that's why my aunt has me talk to her daughter...she's seen it with me!



> and how did you know that I like to fix things. Did I post that before.



You're a guy.  That's what guys feel they need to do!  That's why there's often communication issues.  We don't want you to fix it... we want you to listen, acknowledge, rub our back,kiss our forehead and tell us that it will be ok... it's really that simple!



> The back picture is the one that I posted when we started the challenge. I have on my white speedo. I was comparing pics from Feb until this one and I have grown a lot in three months. Mike helped me a bunch.
> 
> I don't know if I could ever post my naked butt like Fade does.




Well, I was gonna post a naked backside pic.. with my hands over my crach.. but W8 may get mad.. she saod it has to be a thong.


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

Wow... I like the new avatar


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Butterfly, I put my real age on there also. Men get better as we age you know.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

You can't say that...I'm only 29 and younger than Butterfly.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Well, I was gonna post a naked backside pic..



Don't bother with posting it, just send it to me.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Fade99*
> 
> You can't say that...I'm only 29 and younger than Butterfly.



Fade, if you're that good now can you imagine what you will be like when you are 42, and Butterfly is begging you to stop because she can't take anymore. Trust me.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Good morning to all. Hope everyone had a great memorial day. My truck wouldn't start this morning, and I had to get a tow truck to jump it. I think it just needs new batteries since the alternator seems to charging but the batteries aren't holding the charge. So today I am going to have to get new batteries at lunch. No workout today unless I try this evening. Didn't workout all weekend unless you count planting Dwarf Youpan Hollies all day Saturday.  

Oh, and I see we lost all posts after 2:30 on Friday.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Oh, and I see we lost all posts after 2:30 on Friday.



And since that does seem to be the case, what the hell's going on with sonny boy?  Has he pulled his head out yet?


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!! 

I managed to get in some cardio today.

Did 30 minutes on StairMaster level 6
then 15 minutes on Treadmill.  

Two batteries for my truck, $172.00


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Two batteries for my truck, $172.00


I know you said the alternator's working but then, what caused the batteries to go dead?


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

My truck is 7 years old, so I guess the batteries decided it was time to not hold the charge. I don't know, but the alternator is working. I drive a Ford F350 7.3 litre turbo diesel. It takes two batteries to start it.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

The 5-cylinder in my Mercedes isn't nearly that big but it's still got a pretty heavy duty battery, those deisels are HIGH compression and need the extra OOMPH to turn them over.   You're truck's 7 years old, does that mean the batteries are that old too?  If so, yeah, I guess it was time to get them changed.  Otherwise I'd make sure the voltage regulator is working OK.  The alternator may be putting out the juice but if the voltage regulator isn't working then none of it will get to the batteries.  (Or not enough anyway.)  Also, you live in a high humidity area, right.  How are your cables?  Both the alternator and voltage regulators may be working but if the cables/connectors are corroded the juice isn't getting to where it needs to go.  Actually, I hope I'm wrong about all this stuff seeing as how you already spent the $$$.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Yes the batteries are 7 years old. The connections to the batteries looked just fine, and if I run the truck I can start it again a few hours later. When I got up this morning it wouldn't turn over. I haven't put the batteries in yet, so I can always take them back. I am not sure of how good of batteries they put in the truck in the factory. It is probably time to get new ones. Oh well.  We have had a lot of rain lately, but I wouldn't call San Antonio high humidity. I grew up in Michigan where a normal day was upper 80s in percent humidity. San Antonio is normally around 50 percent.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> My truck is 7 years old, so I guess the batteries decided it was time to not hold the charge. I don't know, but the alternator is working. I drive a Ford F350 7.3 litre turbo diesel. It takes two batteries to start it.


Ahh...I see the problem ...Ford.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Fade99*
> 
> Ahh...I see the problem ...Ford.



Could be, I really wanted to get a Dodge, but back when I got the truck they didn't have the 4 door crew cab.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

That's what I want, a Ram.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Fade99*
> 
> That's what I want, a Ram.



I thought that's what you were supposed to do to Butterfly.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Hehehe That was Fri...and Sat...and Sun....and last night at 1:00am


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Alright Fade


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Ahh...I see the problem ...Ford.



Now you're REALLY starting to get on my nerves!!!!   My '94 F-150 has 94,000 miles on it and has run PERFECTLY since the day I bought it as the original owner...........and I'm NOT delicate on a truck.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Quit kidding around...it's in the shop right now huh?


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

NOT!!!!!!! 

  MOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!  He's picking on meeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Well, my 96 Ford has 130,000 miles on it, and it runs beautifully. Except for minor repairs it is still going strong.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Shh shh I'll stop. You don't have to call your mom.

I believe you when you say that the truck has never been in the shop  cough bullsh!t
I was just kidding around with ya.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_I was just kidding around with ya.



Ya' big bully.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

I think I am going to do kick boxing today.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

I am off to do kick boxing, I just hope the instructor isn't bitchy today like Princess.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO....................You're gonna get it!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Fade, if you're that good now can you imagine what you will be like when you are 42, and Butterfly is begging you to stop because she can't take anymore. Trust me.


WOW... my future looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> WOW... my future looks wonderful!!!




That's right butterfly.. just rub it in whydoncho!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_whydoncho!!



Hi ya' Cheech.  Could you sing that song "Beaners" for me?  I love that song.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Just bury me now, oh my word. That killed me.   There was a new instructor there, along with the instructor from before. They did a tag team and each did half the class. I think the new instructor liked my muscles, she told the whole class that I was very muscular for not having done cardio in 3 months.   Then this little girl knocked my you know what in the dirt.   Well she wasn't that little, but she was a girl.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Butterfly*
> 
> WOW... my future looks wonderful!!!



Well butterfly, we got married two years ago and on our honeymoon we made love on 7 different occasions during the first 3 days. Now each time she had at least two orgasms, sometimes 3. After 3 days she begged me to stop.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Then this little girl knocked my you know what in the dirt.   Well she wasn't that little, but she was a girl.



Ya' know, a kick to the groin will drop a female just as fast as it'll drop a male.  Just usefull information for future reference.


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Well butterfly, we got married two years ago and on our honeymoon we made love on 7 different occasions during the first 3 days. Now each time she had at least two orgasms, sometimes 3. After 3 days she begged me to stop.


Sounds like my last few days


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

I used to do Tai Kwon Do (can't remember how to spell it) several years ago with my son... but my knees would hurt so bad I had to quit to save them for my water skiing comps.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Butterfly*
> 
> Sounds like my last few days



If Fade is only 29, I would say that you are in trouble.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Well I think this girl was just having way too much fun watching me die.


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

OK, let me update here.

Today I did chest, hams, and calves.

I went light on the weight and tried to keep the reps around 25. I did 3 sets of each exercise and did my reps very slowly. I wanted to keep the Time under Tension very high.

Chest
Incline bench 135lbs
Bench 135lbs
Pec Deck 60lbs
Incline dumbbell 30lbs

Hams
Stiff leg deads 135lbs
Seated leg curls 75lbs
Lying leg curls 50lbs

Calves
Standing calf raises 60lbs
Seated calf raises 50lbs


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 30, 2002)

Just stopping by to say hi to you Craig! Was that kickboxing class really your first cardio in three months (besides the love!)? Sounds like you got a great workout, and I'm sure it didn't hurt that you were getting compliments! Have you ever taken a spinning class? 

Today was a high-rep day, ey? Chest and legs together in one day, you don't see that very often. Do you think you'll be sore tomorrow? And how long did all this take you? I mean three sets of 25 of four different exercises...and that was just chest! Wowza!


----------



## craig777 (May 31, 2002)

Morning Miss LeDix, yes that was pretty much my only cardio for 3 months. I have done a little, but very little.

It was only 25 reps of 3 sets each, so it took about exactly an hour. It was chest, hams, and calves. I need to do more on my calves, so I am going to try and get them in more than once a week.

All three are sore today, yea!  

I was thinking of doing kick boxing again today, but will have to see. I am tired today.

I have never done a spinning class.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 3, 2002)

Well last Friday all I did was quads.

Saturday I did something called boot camp, it is 1hr and 15minutes long. It kicked my butt. Why do I always do these classes that are taught by women with attitudes.  

I won't be able to work out today, had to take my truck in to have the brakes looked at.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 3, 2002)

I hate doing documentation.  

Truck will cost $358.00


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Truck will cost $358.00



HOLY CRAP!!!!  What's bad?  Rotors AND calipers???  Master Cylinder?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 3, 2002)

I am embarrassed to admit that I let the pads wear down to nothing, and I had metal on metal.  

Only on the front, back was still good.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> If Fade is only 29, I would say that you are in trouble.


Cool   I've always heard that as women get older they mature more sexually.  So we shouls be in great shape 

Did I miss it... what's going on with your step-son???


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 4, 2002)

Ha!!!!  Metal on metal!!!!  And they say we wait till the oil light stays on before we do anything!!!!  Nice Craig....all that safety... no rubber on you....you know I should come over there and spank that tight bottie of yours for being so darn naughty!!!!  Only Albob may want to watch me work out in that tight black leather dominatrix outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So do you still miss me??????


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes Essy, I still miss you, and that sounds like fun.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

Butterfly,

Well, I am not sure if I said that after we kicked him out on a Thursday evening, we did not hear from him again until we got a call from his friends mother to come and get him out of her apartment because he had been drinking. We went and got him at 1:00 in the morning and took him to his dad's house. He is living with his dad right now, I know not the best role model, but he is 18 and nothing is going to change his behaviour right now.

My wife is still very very hurt that the child she spent 9 1/2 months carrying, and 18 years raising would walk down the street screaming you stupid fuqing biatch.

He has an appointment with the Air Force psychologist on June 10th, and if all goes well they will swear him in, and then I will send him off to MSgt Albob.


----------



## Fade (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I am embarrassed to admit that I let the pads wear down to nothing, and I had metal on metal.
> 
> Only on the front, back was still good.


You're supposed to check those things, ya know.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Fade99*
> 
> You're supposed to check those things, ya know.



I know, sometimes I can be worse than a woman.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_He has an appointment with the Air Force psychologist on June 10th, and if all goes well they will swear him in, and then I will send him off to MSgt Albob.



CRAP, you're gonna make me do math, aren't you.  OK,  if they swear him in June 10th, (and he isn't a "Quick Ship" he'll go onto the Delayed Entry Program for at least a couple of months.  That takes him to August 10th.  Six weeks of Basic Military Training (That's what the Air Force calls "Boot Camp")  takes us to the end of October.  Assuming he's still going into Security Forces that's another three (?) months of Technical School which brings us to the end of January.  I'm retiring in June '03 so that'll give me about five months to either become friends with him or find a nice secluded spot in the desert to bury the body.  Class dismissed.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for the update!

I'll bet he's a different person when he gets thru basic training!  Hopefully, he'll have seen the error of his ways and apologize to his mom.

Well I can hope, can't I


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

I hope so butterfly, I hope in 10 years or so he can go to his mom and say he is sorry.  

Albob, you are just going to have to postpone retirement. yea right.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

I did legs today. I will post what I did later.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

OK, legs yesterday.

Squats
135lbs 26reps
135lbs 18reps
135lbs 16reps
185lbs 10reps
185lbs 8reps
135lbs 10reps

Leg Press
180lbs 25reps
180lbs 15reps
270lbs 12reps
270lbs 12reps
180lbs 15reps

Leg Abductor
80lbs 25reps
80lbs 25reps
80lbs 25reps

Stiff Leg Deads
135lbs 10reps
135lbs 10reps
135lbs 10reps

Seated Leg curls
75lbs 25reps
75lbs 25reps
120lbs 10reps

I know that everyone preaches heavy heavy weights, low low reps, but that has never worked for me. When I do my reps I do them very slowly and it takes about 3 seconds to do one rep. I go down, hold, and back up and by the 25th rep the pain is excruciating. This is how I did my shoulders. I would take 15lb dumbbells with my arms straight out to the side, I would even do arm circles with the dumbbells straight out. I do 15 or more reps on my shoulders.

Next week I will go heavy on legs. This may look like any easy workout on legs, but I have people look at me and say I am nuts.

I didn't get calves in yesterday, no time. Today I am going to try chest and shoulders.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 5, 2002)

Can I try your chest and shoulders for you!!!!  Mine just arnt as much fun!!!  Hey if you really want...I'll give you a rub down with warm oils after you finish...just to take your mind off the pain!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Hot damn girl, you have a deal. A hot oil rubdown.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

Going to do back today.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

Alright I don't remember the reps, but

Wide arm pullups (assisted 80lbs)
5 sets very slowly, holding at top
10-15 reps on all

Close arm palms facing pullups (assisted 80lbs)
5 sets very slowly, holding at top
10-20reps on all

Lat pulldown, wide arm behind neck
100lbs
3sets 10-15reps slowly

T-bar row
bar and 45lbs
3sets slowly 15-20reps

Back extension
25reps

Deadlift
65lbs 25 quickly to ankle
immediately 155 lbs 5reps slow
immediately 65lbs 25 quickly
immediately 155 lbs 5 reps slow
immediately 65lbs 25 quickly (intense pain)


----------



## craig777 (Jun 7, 2002)

I did kick boxing today. What is it with you women that you like to torture us men.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 9, 2002)

You need to ask this????  Were you pressent when your lovely wife had those kids????  You still need to ask why we like to make you suffer just a little.....in short periods of time...when we had like at least 4 hrs of non-stop pain?????  

Actually...we like to watch the expressions on your faces.....first its the....'Oh my god she has to be kidding' look....closely followed by the 'Not on your nellie Im not doing that' look.....then the flushed red face quickly followed by the 'I can't let her see this is killing me' look.....Then the final one....'Im a man...Im a man... thank god thats finished' look!!!!  *And thats just the warm-up!!!!*


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Essy,

I was present when my ex had our kids. I wasn't there when my wife had her kids. Does that count.  

I think you are right though, I did a boot camp class on Saturday morning. Lasted an hour and 15 minutes. It was taught by the same woman that teaches the kick boxing class. The whole time, and I mean the whole time she is screaming at me to push it harder, and harder, and the women in the class she tells them, oh you are doing so good, you look so good, keep it up. Me, she screams c'mon Craig you can do better than that. Move it, move it.

At one point I thought I might throw up.

I also planted about a zillion plants this weekend. I think all the men on my block hate me.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well they had my 18 year old step son go to a hotel last night, and they were going to get him up at 4:00 this morning to go see the psychologist. If everything goes well this morning, they will swear him in by the end of the week.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am going to do legs today. I think I will go heavier than I have been.


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

Kick ass buddy!!

I`m off to do legs in the morning too


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

I will try, I think legs is my most loved and hated workout.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 10, 2002)

He he hee....Boot camp eh????  How would you like to come and join me in a boob camp!!!!  Yep...it'll be longer than that girlie camp you went on...and I do promise to yell at you to push it harder and longer than the others....but somehow I doubt you'll wanna throw up!!!!!!   *Just cant help herself!!!!*


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 10, 2002)

Well it sounds like the mighty man...your stepson...is about to get a taste of the real world!!!!  Hope all goes well for you....he deserves to get in......and be beaten back into being a real person again!!!!  Please let your wife know.....Im praying all goes well....for hersake......and his!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I will try, I think legs is my most loved and hated workout.



I have to agree leg day is the day I love to hate. lmao


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Essy,

You will be yelling harder, longer, deeper, c'mon Craig. You can do it. I think I like your boob camp better. 

Yep, psychologist today, and graduation ceremony from high school tomorrow evening. I think I will get drunk tomorrow after I get back home. If they swear him in this week, I am going to get rip snorting drunk.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dvlmn,

Got legs done. Oh man I hate that.

Squats
135lbs 15reps to warm up
185lbs 12
185lbs 12
185lbs 10
135lbs 15

Stiff Leg Dead
135lbs 15
135lbs 12
135lbs 10

Leg Press
225lbs 15 warm up
315 15
315 12
315 12
225 18

Standing calf raises
60lbs 25
60lbs 25
60lbs 20

Leg Abductor
80lbs 25
80lbs 25
80lbs 25

Seated calf raises
50lbs 25
50lbs 15

Seated Leg Curl
75lbs 25
120lbs 8
120lbs 8

That was all I could take.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Baby...if they swear him in....I recon there will be a few of us getting smashed along with you!!!!!!!

Im taking applications for Boobie Camp soon...I will let you know when things get worked out a little better....we have a few helping hands on board.....but to say who they will be....and what positions they hold...will be letting the cat out of the bag so to speak!!!!  Trust me......you will all be hot and sweatty by the time my Boobie Camp has finished its first weekend!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well yesterday was not a good day. They disqualified my stepson from the Air Force.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

I did chest and tris today.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well yesterday was not a good day. They disqualified my stepson from the Air Force.



Oh MY GOD!!!  What happenned!?!?!?

What other options do you have... is that ALL military or just AF?

MAN!!!!  Where's Boobie when you need him!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well yesterday was not a good day. They disqualified my stepson from the Air Force.


Thank sucks... and their reason would be????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your stepson.  I hope some alternatives work out.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, this is as much as I know since I don't hear a lot of what is going on anymore.

The recruiter told him that he had to be off the aderal (ADHD) for over a year, which he has, so he took his test and scored high enough, took his physical and passed it, but had to wait until he saw the Air Force psychologist which the recruiter told him was just a formality. Well the recruiter put him in a hotel last Sunday, so that they could get him up at 4:00 in the morning to see the psychologist. Now my guess is there is a purpose to this, he will be tired and the psychologist knows just what to ask him to bring out the worst in him. After it was all done, the psychologist told him he had to have been off the aderal since age 12. Well why would the Air Force go through all of that to put him up in a hotel, get him up at 4:00 just to tell him that. They knew from the start that he has been off since last March. My guess is that his stellar personality came shining forth.

I guess he could try the Army, but he doesn't want to be in the Army. He wants the Air Force. So what does that leave him, he works part time at O'Reily Auto Parts. He barely, and I mean barely passed high school. so college is out. I guess he will have to ask O'Reily if he can go to work full time with benefits, get a little apartment, and start his career.

His dad wants to sue everyone now. He wants to sue the school system because they suggested putting him on aderal to start with. He wants to sue the Air Force because the recruiter told him he had to be off a year. He probably wants to sue my wife for putting him on it at all.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

Craig, I'm sorry.

It's possible that he can go to a jr college but he has to want to.  Hopefully, some day he'll find the tools necessary to have a better carreer than a cashier at a parts store.

I wish there was something more I could say.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks sugar,

There really is nothing to say. We tried and tried to tell him, but he knew best. He has a long, hard road ahead of him.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry there wont be any drinking sessions with ya'...actually maybe we should!!!!

I think you may find that your first hunch was right...he showed his true colours!!!  As for something else for the darlin' to do... I would let him fall a little further first before trying to offer any assistance!!!!  He has just come face to face with his own limits, could be a very good thing!!!  As for his father.....I believe we now get a really good picture of what your poor wife had to put up with......my heart goes out to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Hey......cant you send him off to the Foreign Legion!!!!! JK!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Thanks sugar,
> 
> There really is nothing to say. We tried and tried to tell him, but he knew best. He has a long, hard road ahead of him.



Well.. for what it's worth.  I never graduated from HS... only got my GED about 6 years later... and I was kicked out at 17, had 7 jobs in a year... I'm sure I've said it before.  

It's a time thing... and he has to NOT want to be that person.

Prayers with you Hon!

S


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Sussi-girl....how about we set up a rehab program????  We send all the darlin's to you .......and you can whip them into shape!!!!!  Lol....I think you'd be a great Drill Sergent at Boobie Camp........ermmmmmm recon you'd fit into the uniform?????  Actually part of the deal is that you ALMOST fit into the uniform!!!!  But you get to yell at all the men you like...and dish out unfair and nasty punishment as you see fit!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

OK, I have a second so I want to post an update, and I also want to apologize to all for giving false info, but it is what I got. 

The psychologist told my stepson that he was disqualified because of the aderal. That was all he needed to hear to have a fit, both him and his dad. He told my wife and I that he had been disqualified and his military career was over before it started. 

Now the real story from the recruiter. I should have just called to start with.  

The psychologist examined my stepson to see if he could function in the Air Force, which he determined that he could, but due to the requirements he had to disqualify him, had no other choice. That part is true, but he was also going to write a recommendation for a waiver which he did write saying that he thought my stepson could be in the Air Force. Now the paper work to see if the waiver is accepted takes 7 days, so we will know if he is in next Monday. The recruiter said I told him all this and how it would happen. I told him it would take 7 days for the paper work to go through, and that they were trying for a waiver. Do teenage boys listen, NO.  

Sorry for the bad info.  

I am not working out today, I am tired. 

Oh, Essy the Boobie camp sounds great.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

What is "aderal?"

Can I be a drill instructor with Sosunni???  I the boobie camp idea, too   Should we have requirements on who can be an instructor?  Maybe Craig could be the judge of who's boobies get in and who's don't... you wouldn't mind that task?  Would you 

hehehe


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Aderal is one of the drugs they use on ADD/ADHD kids to calm them down. He took ritalin and it didn't seem to help any, probably because he isn't ADD/ADHD. After the ritalin didn't work, they tried Aderal, his grades didn't improve any but his ballistic behavior stopped somewhat.

Holy cow yes you can be a drill sargeant in the boobie camp with Essy and Sosunni.  

I went to boot camp for 9 weeks and instead of the drill sargeant getting right up in your face, in boobie camp do the drill sargeants put their boobies in your face.


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

They should try Depekote of Trileptal. These are for people with anger and rage problems


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Judging all you sexy ladies boobies, I think that I could make myself do it.  

How would you disqualify anyone, or even come in second place.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey thanks Fade, I wrote that down. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

Now prob.

These are actually anti-seizure meds but it was discovered that they help rage and the manic side of bipolar syndrome.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Judging all you sexy ladies boobies, I think that I could make myself do it.
> 
> How would you disqualify anyone, or even come in second place.


Well, I don't think size and shape would be an issue... so any female with boobies would be eligible once *you've* approved them


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

> *Originally posted by butterfly*
> 
> Well, I don't think size and shape would be an issue... so any female with boobies would be eligible once you've approved them



After an exhaustive, and thorough examination by myself I would consider approving any and all boobies that wanted to apply.   

oh, and I am glad you said female. Sorry Fade.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> oh, and I am glad you said female.


Yes, I think it sad that we MUST clarify that point  

No telling what Alboobie would submit


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have boobies.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

No, but you have some great pecs. 

I was in a hairy chest contest last year on a Carnival Cruise, and the woman that got picked to judge kept squeezing my pecs until the MC made her stop and said she was having way too much fun.  

My wife was in the audience whistling and screaming. It was a lot of fun.

I could judge the ladies boobies, and butterfly could judge the guys pecs.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I could judge the ladies boobies, and butterfly could judge the guys pecs.


Sounds like a plan  

When do we start


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

Does that mean I would be disqualified because of a biased opinion from Butterfly?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

Ehhh...craig... I think you've SEEN my boobies.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sosunni, I am almost 42, my memory is not what it used to be.    Not that they didn't make a lasting impression, because they did, but my alzheimers is kicking in again. 

We could start at anytime butterfly, and what we could do is have a panel of guys to inspect each and every boobie, and a panel of ladies to inspect each and every chest. That way nobody would have a biased judge. 

I am sure that we could get enough guys together to inspect and judge the ladies boobies.   

and reading about all you horndog ladies in Princess's journal I think we could get enough ladies together also.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Sosunni, I am almost 42, my memory is not what it used to be.



**cough cough  BULLSHIT Cough**


> and reading about all you horndog ladies in Princess's journal I think we could get enough ladies together also.



On my way ~


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

I'll start a thread for the guys to post their pec pics in and you, Craig, must start one for the boobies...

Uhmmm... we must state the rules those...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

I got my thread started... in Member Pics...


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sorry Sosunni, it was butterfly's journal that all the horndog ladies were in.  

Where do we start the threads, in the member pics area, or the journals.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Alright I will start mine.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'll start a thread for the guys to post their pec pics in and you, Craig, must start one for the boobies...
> 
> Uhmmm... we must state the rules those...



No Nip according to W8

If we're going on size.. I'm gonna LOSE!

BUT... I have ASS!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sosunni,

I may not be a typical male, but size doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

Fade says boobie size doesn't matter to him either...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

Then I'm still in the running!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Then I'm still in the running!


of COURSE!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 13, 2002)

I did back today. Tried something new on chest and tris the other day, so I did it on back today. I used the 10 sets of 5 reps that Mike had given me for bis and tris.

Wide arm pullups assisted w/50lbs
10 sets of 5 reps

Close arm pullups assisted w/30lbs
10 sets of 5 reps

Machine seated row 100lbs
10sets of 5 reps

Deadlifts
225lbs 10sets of 5 reps

Going to Port Aransas tomorrow, so I can get a tan.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

Uhh.. yea.. been meaning to talk to you about that....


----------



## craig777 (Jun 13, 2002)

About the tan, or lack thereof.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Craig!! haven't talked to you in awhile!! Hope all is well!

Cool.. Port Aransas.. Have fun!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Princess  

I am planning to have a lot of fun and just take it easy.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

HI!!

THATS COOL!! I hope you have a BLAST!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 13, 2002)

Princess, sweetie, I wish I had your energy.  

Thanks, I think we are going to go out to the beach at midnight, under the moonlight and have some wine.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Lordy.. why is everyone saying that!!??!! LoL!!!~~!
I do have a ton of energy.. I AM SOOO WAITING TO GO HOME!!!!! I am ready to put my cool rollerblades on!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

awwwwwwwwww missed that comment!! HOW ROMANTIC... the beach at midnight.. stars.. wine.. damnit!! I Wanna go!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 13, 2002)

It just wouldn't be the same with you, my wife, and I all there sitting under the stars and moonlight.   

What would probably happen is you two would kick me out, and then sit there and talk and talk and talk.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

LoL!!! YA We would gab on and on and on!!! 

But I mean that i would LOVE to do that with MY husband!! HA!~ Not hers!! 
OOPS!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

Back from Port Aransas, and I didn't really do too well on eating right. Oh well, I got some sun and I am no longer white.

I think that I will do legs today.


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

Hope you had a great time 

Legs again huh? I think our routines must be pretty similar.....I`m off to hit legs in the morning


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

I was debating on whether to do legs today or tomorrow, since I wanted to try to do kickboxing tonight. I think if I hit legs today I can still do kickboxing tonight. If I did kickboxing tonight and legs tomorrow, my leg workout wouldn't be as good.  

Had a good time, although the Texas beaches aren't really that great. Once you have been to the Cayman Islands, it sort of spoils you.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

Tried the 10 sets of 5 on my legs today.

Squats

205lbs 10 sets of 5 reps about 30-45 seconds apart.

Stiff leg deadlift
155lbs 10sets of 5 about 30-45seconds apart.

Leg Press
365lbs 10sets of 5 reps

Standing calf raises
60lbs 25reps
      15reps

Seated calf raises
50lbs 25reps
      15reps

Leg abductor
120lbs 10sets of 5

Wanted to do leg curls, but ran out of time.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Totally agree with ya there Craig about our Texas beaches..after going to Playa del carmen 3 months ago... and then going to Galveston a few weeks ago  

Glad ya had fun though & got some sun!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey there my honey!!!!!  Hows things going around the house?? Did you ever finish that kitchen????    And whats this....beach at night....wine...stars....didnt you ever see Jaws?????  Man there is no way under the sun..or should I say moon, that you'd ever catch me skinny dippin' at night!!!!  But if I had a nice bod to keep me safe.........ermmmmm?????


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ But if I had a nice bod to keep me safe.........ermmmmm?????



Did someone just call my name???


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

Albob,

I think that Essy was referring to me.  

Nope haven't finished the kitchen yet. That was my idea to redo the kitchen. The missus had a better idea of totally redoing the front yard. Now that she has spent all of our money on plants, dirt, and grass I don't know when I will be able to finish the kitchen.

Sorry, no skinny dipping. Texas beaches are nasty. We did do that when we went to Michigan 3 years ago and went to South Haven. Lake Michigan beaches are fantastic compared to Texas.

We are trying to get my stepson in his own apartment. His dad is about to kick him out again and my wife said he is not coming back with us again. He is up the creek without a paddle. We found a furnished apartment that you can rent month to month for $480.00 this includes utilities. Then his auto insurance of $226.00 a month would be about $700.00 a month total. I think he makes $7.00 an hour so if he worked full time, now that school is out, he would have no trouble doing that. The problem is he doesn't want to work full time. He wants to play, and he is only 18, I keep wondering what his life is going to be like.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

The whole 10 sets of 5 reps thing is making my head hurt! That's alot of reps!

I can see that you care deeply for your stepson. However, you may have to let him make his own mistakes. Or offer him half of the expenses....but do not 'buy' his independence for him. Just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

Well I tried it on my arms and it did fantastic, so I tried chest last week, and my chest never hurt so much the next day. So I thought I would try legs today with it. I think I need to cut out something. With Squats and Leg Press and Dead lifts that is a lot. I think I need to break my legs up and do hams another day. My workout did only take an hour and for legs that isn't bad. The only thing I didn't get in was leg curls, but I got Stiff leg deads in for hams.

What I like is I can go higher on weights since I only have to do 5 reps, then 45 seconds off and another 5. It is really easy to do.

As far as stepson, we won't pay a dime, but I told my wife today that for our own sanity we need to take the initiative and find a place for him, because he won't do it.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

Well if the pain in my legs today is any indication, then tomorrow I am going to be in trouble. I really like this 10 sets of 5. I think I will use it for about a month or so and then switch to something else.  

I did kickboxing last night also.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

ouch!!
10 sets of 5- Sounds pretty gruesome!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

The 10 sets of 5 is really pretty easy since you never ever get to failure and you never get the lactic acid burn. It really feels like you didn't work out very hard. You can use a heavier weight since you only have to do 5 reps, then take a break of 45 seconds and do another 5.  

I am going to do chest and tris today.  

Thanks for visiting Leslie.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

OK chest

Incline bench
10 sets of 5  205lbs, I was very happy with this.

Incline dumbbell press
Started with 60s, but had to drop to 50lbs
10 sets of 5

Decline bench
155lbs 10 sets of 5

Dip machine
120lbs only did 6 sets because needed to get to tris.

Seated tricep extension above head
30lb dumbbells 10 sets of 5

Tricep extension cable
70lbs 10 sets of 5

No more time, good workout today.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

I knew that today was going to be bad, but I wasn't ready for this. My legs are killing me. I am very happy about this, but I can barely walk.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

I am going to attempt shoulders and traps today.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 19, 2002)

Lmao...he can hardly walk.....hmmm,...offer still stands for that oil rub down!!!!!   Cant walk.....stiff and sore.....have him lying down, cant move too quick....just how I like my victums....ermmm...I mean men!!!!  Promise only to wear that leather outfit you like sooo much.....that and the rubber sheets should help you so  that you wont have to move a muscle!!!!!  That and Im sure you'll forget all about the pain in your legs!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Essy, you don't know how good that sounds. I would love to have an oil rubdown.   Oh boy does that sound good.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Now Now Essie- don't get him all hot and bothered at work! 

Hey Craig- sorry to hear about your stepson- But I hate to say it- but $7 an hour full time is not going to cut it. He would barely have enough$ for rent and car- nvr mind gas, and food money. He would end up miserable and probably end up living with someone anyway. Is there anyway to get him a higher paying job? Perhaps he has savings? Just a thought


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Nope, no savings. He goes to a bar every night called Diamond Js and spends all his money. He got $550 back in taxes, and with his paychecks at one point he had almost $700 in his account, but he spent the entire $700 in one month at Diamond Js.

He is trying to talk a friend into going in with him, but his friend doesn't have a job right now and got fired from his last job.

It would only have to be for maybe 3 months because it looks like he will probably make it into the Air Force. yay but be on the Delayed Entry Program for about 3 months.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Thats awesome! The air force will definately change his outlook on life! A buddy of my joined the marines years ago -and did a 360'!! A bar- isn't he only 18?? Well I guess when i was 18 I was in bars too...


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Yep, only 18. They won't serve him and he doesn't drink. He plays arcade games and hangs out with his friends.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh my $700 on games!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Blows your mind doesn't it.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

For $700 are you sure his mind is the only thing being blown 

Sorry totally distasteful, but ina drunken state I couldn`t resist


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Bad Kuso!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

*cracks whip*


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_A buddy of my joined the marines years ago -and did a 360'!!



Sorry Leslie, current Pornality laws require me to make a blonde joke at this point.  If your frined did a 360 that would put him right back where he started.   Leave it to the Marines, shoulda' gone Air Force.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Albob,

You are bad.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> *cracks whip*



Oh baby.....a little to the left next time


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Sorry Leslie, current Pornality laws require me to make a blonde joke at this point.  If your frined did a 360 that would put him right back where he started.   Leave it to the Marines, shoulda' gone Air Force.  [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> BTW maybe you should check out the new feature here SPELLCHECK



Been slammed with his very first attempt at comunication


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

what comes around goes around! He slammed me first! 
No hi my name is ALBOB ect- just ok I have to make a blonde joke...


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

> *Originally posted by kuso*
> 
> Been slammed with his very first attempt at comunication



You go girl.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_BTW maybe you should check out the new feature here SPELLCHECK



Are you kidding?  The contradiction of being a Pornal genius while simultaneously being a spelling idiot is what makes me so adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

alright- you made me laugh. Happy?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

Well I'd be happier if you'd let me make you.................................No, I haven't even had my first cup of coffee yet, can't be THAT pornal yet.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Not another one.....


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Did back today

Wide arm pullups (assisted 40lbs) not bad since I weigh 215

10 sets of 5 reps

Close arm pullups palms facing (assisted 30lbs)  

10 sets of 5 reps

T-bar row used two plates 90lbs plus what the bar is

10 sets of 5 reps

Back extensions (sorry but my legs still hurt too much to do deadlifts)

2 sets of 25 reps

Seated curls dumbbells
30lbs 10 sets of 5


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Craig


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Fade. You seem to be in a good mood today, can we thank butterfly for that.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

No...we can't...I ain't got none last night.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning Fade. You seem to be in a good mood today, can we thank butterfly for that.



Hmmmm...................I asked the exact same question.   Does that say something about where our minds are at???


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

You got that right.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Going to do kickboxing today.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

I did boot camp Saturday morning, and I am going to do legs today. I am going to try to do kickboxing tonight.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, here I go to do legs.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I did boot camp Saturday morning, and I am going to do legs today. I am going to try to do kickboxing tonight.



Masochist!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

You're right Albob, I am going all out to win this comp. I am down to 211, and someone at the gym today said "Man you are looking good, have you lost some weight" needless to say this was a female. 

Legs keeping in the 10sets of 5

Squats 225lbs
10sets of 5 

Stiff leg deads 155lbs
10sets of 5

Leg Press 405lbs
10sets of 5

Standing calf raises
60lbs 25reps
         15reps

Seated calf raises
50lbs 25reps
         15reps
         10reps

Good workout today.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ I am going all out to win this comp.


You and dvlmn keep saying that same thing.  Don't you two remember, I've got this thing rigged, you CAN'T win.  




Glad to hear the ladies are noticing though.  That'll make you feel like a winner anyday.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Well I wanted to make sure you guys knew it wasn't some guy telling me how good I looked. 

I want you to tell me something, if w8 and Miss LeDix are judges and each of them has given you a STFU how do you have this rigged.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_I want you to tell me something, if w8 and Miss LeDix are judges and each of them has given you a STFU how do you have this rigged.



Please.  Only a woman who loved you would tell you to STFU..................and as many times as those two have told me they must absolutely ADORE me!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

I know that w8 doesn't look in my diary, but I think Miss LeDix does every so often. Do you concur with that statement Miss LeDix.  

You are going to vote for me aren't you.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

I will say that I think Pitboss, Sosunni, and Essy aren't going for it, well come to think of it I don't think crashman is either. So I would say the contestants are Dvlmn, you and I. There was mention of Miss LeDix being first prize. I am going all out.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ There was mention of Miss LeDix being first prize. I am going all out.



No problem.  I should be done with her by then.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

See that is the problem, I would never ever use her and then toss her aside. If I win her, I get to keep her.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

How is that for kissing up to a judge.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> How is that for kissing up to a judge.



VERY good!!!    Now go wipe off your chin.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

I did kickboxing last night. Weighed in at 208 this morning. 

I am going to do chest today.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

I just read this crazyness! I am not the prize at all! Actually, ALBOB going to wax his back...and you get to keep the hair! 

But good job Craig..you're doing great!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix.  

Thanks, I appreciate it. Well if you are sure you don't want to be the prize.  

It is so fun to give you a hard time.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

Chest

Keeping on the 10 sets of 5  I think next week I will go to something different.

Incline bench 205lbs
10 sets of 5

Incline dumbbell press tried 60lbs for 2 sets then went to 50lbs for the next 8 sets of 5

Decline was taken so I did (can't think of the name of it uses free weights but is a machine) decline
140lbs 10sets of 5

Tricep machine leaning way forward to hit pecs
135lbs 10 sets of 5

Pec Deck 120lbs only time for 6sets of 5

Good workout.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

OK, I finally decided on a new trainer.

She was the worlds strongest woman last year, and will be competing this year in Zambia.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

I am a little nervous, because I have heard she is really hard on the people she trains. I meet with her tomorrow evening. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Err...I'd be nervous too Craig! Nervous that she would kick my ass! Good luck!


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Someone posted a link to her site a couple of months back......she is fuking increadible.....squating cars   Good luck buddy.........consider your ass GONE


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks guys.  

She has her own web site with a forum, I was just over there reading some of the threads.


----------



## Fade (Jun 26, 2002)

HAHAHAHA I read about her in a mag. As everyone else said, good luck.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Seriously craig?  Damn, I'd be scared!

Hey can I comment on the chest workout?  Um, what are you thinking?  Way to many sets but.  If this is a shock workout or something I guess I can deal, but do you do that many sets for your back (which is huge)?  You just did 44 stets???  How long did that take you?

And if you tell me not long -- THEN you didn't rest enough.  Which is another problem.  Dude those weights ARE WAY too light for you.  You should be getting 15 reps with those weights.

Okay bud I am done venting!  But wanted to get my point across.  Now if you disagree with this feel free to tell me to F-off, but you did ask me to stop by and I can't not comment.  If you want to discuss this further let me know.

BTW, I am pretty sure way back when Miss L promised to be the prize.


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey D-cup....Fuk off 

Just practicing while Craig is busy elsewhere


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

TP, it is a workout that my previous trainer got me going with arms. It is 10 sets of 5 reps never ever getting to failure. I rest for about 45 seconds and do another set of 5. When I was doing sets to failure I would get 12 on the first and then maybe 8 and then 6-8 for a total of what 28 reps.  Maybe doing 4 sets. This way I get 50 reps in and it really doesn't take that long. My workouts are less than an hour. I have never hurt this much two days later as I am right now. I was thinking of doing this for about a month, but Jill will change my workout I am sure. I have never worked out not hitting failure, but I like it.

I put on 3/4 of an inch on my arms doing this.

and you are correct, Miss LeDix did agree to be first prize.


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi Craig !!

I read about your trainer in TP's journal and thought I'd take a peek!

 She looks incredible !!! I guess you'll get lots of good advice from her!!! Wow, this challenge is going to be a tough one!!!!  Will be interesting to follow what she'll dish up for you...


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi Lina.  

I was reading her web site, she has tips for doing dead lifts and she says using straps are for sissies like body builders. I use straps.


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Well, guess you are in for a beating!!! 

She's gonna work you craig-y!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Here`s a couple of pix of he average squat day.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh thanks Lina you are a lot of help.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks Kuso just rub it in.


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Scary.  But I agree about the straps thing.  Maybe on a real heavy set of shrugs.  But I am not a fan of belts, straps, knee thingys, etc.  If you don't use straps you won't need to train forearms....I don't!

Kuso -- who asked you!

If that works for you all the power to ya!  I do believe in experimenting and testing ones body.


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Thanks Kuso just rub it in.



Oh you`re very welcum   

And D-cup.........do you think I`d have over 5000 posts if I actually waited for someone to ask


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Guess not.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

No workout today, having lunch with the VP. She stuck her head in the door and asked if I could have lunch today, and since I already had told her no once before I thought I had better say yes. She is our new VP and wants to have lunch with each of us.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Alright, I did the lunch with the VP thing.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> TP, it is a workout that my previous trainer got me going with arms. It is 10 sets of 5 reps never ever getting to failure. I rest for about 45 seconds and do another set of 5. When I was doing sets to failure I would get 12 on the first and then maybe 8 and then 6-8 for a total of what 28 reps.  Maybe doing 4 sets. This way I get 50 reps in and it really doesn't take that long. My workouts are less than an hour. I have never hurt this much two days later as I am right now. I was thinking of doing this for about a month, but Jill will change my workout I am sure. I have never worked out not hitting failure, but I like it.
> 
> I put on 3/4 of an inch on my arms doing this.
> ...




Man...she is bad ass!!! I think I might be scared of her! 


I just wanted to say, I think this w/o that your previous trainer gave you is good! I like it


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hmmmm....... maybe I should remember this workout approach.... sounds good! 

How was lunch with the VP? What did you eat?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

Good luck with the new trainer- in the second squat shot her shoulders and neck look incredible. obviously her wheels are huge too, with a SAAB on her back.....?

She could start a towing service without a flatbed truck!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks w8, and I am scared of her.   but a little excited. Not by her, but by maybe putting on some size. That is what she wants to work on. She doesn't promote bulking way up, and I like that. 

Lina, I had Chinese (oh well) I had chicken with broccoli and I didn't touch the rice or egg roll. Left them on the plate. 

Thanks TGK.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

I did a spin class last night, man that hurts the legs.  

and I meet with the new trainer tonight. I took today off to rest up.  

We are going to do back tonight. My favorite body part. yay.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

my opinion on your trainer Craig..she looks Gross.. Girls are not suppose to look that damn musclular...sorry!! Are you sure THATS not a guy! I would hate to get in her way! YUK!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> my opinion on your trainer Craig..she looks Gross.. Girls are not suppose to look that damn musclular...sorry!! Are you sure THATS not a guy! I would hate to get in her way! YUK!


 I am wit ya P! EWWWWWy If you want to go out with a woman- why would you go out with her...She prob doesn't get any men...Would you guys like to bench 1/2 what your girlfriend does???
 

Give me all the roids shes on and I could look like that too- well not like THAT but close


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

THANK YOU LESLIE!! I am glad your with me on this!! I think shes nasty looking!!!!  
YOUR right..if we took even HALF the crap she does..we could be built like a brick shithouse!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

LMFAO!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

She is just my trainer. Actually my wife found her for me. I am hoping she can help me get ready for the comp in November.  

and you are correct I don't think that is attractive at all, but if that is what she likes.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

ah - the wife strikes again. Now she won't have to worry about a "monica brant" look alike trainin your ass....I just bustin!
Good luck tonight Craig! You will def have a good wkout I am sure!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

I asked my wife if she would defend me if my trainer hurt me, and she said no way you are on your own.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

If you don't mind me askin', how much does she charge now that she's so popular?  I've seen her in some magazines too...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Good luck in Nov dude, and dang, your gonna make me work even harder to win this Albald challenge. you went and got yourself a trainer now.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

She charges $30 a session, she is cheaper than my last trainer who charged $50 a session.  

My wife told me to remember that I was paying for the pleasure of having her kick my a$$.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Dvlmn.  

I am going all out to win the Albald challenge, after all Miss LeDix is first prize.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL!!! She's absolutely right!!!!!! Your wife sounds cool!!!  

I'm suprised your new PT is so reasonable!!!????? That's great!!! I'd be definitely afraid to go to her though...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Thanks Dvlmn.
> 
> I am going all out to win the Albald challenge, after all Miss LeDix is first prize.



Well stick to it, ya gotta beat me after all.  And I don't give up so your stuck, your gonna have to earn it.  

but good job, can't wait to hear how your first session of pain goes.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Yep Lina, my wife is the love of my life. She is my angel and I adore her. Don't understand her, but I adore her.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

You got it Dvlmn, I think it is probably between you and me now. Sosunni was doing really good and may bring it back, but I think everyone else has dropped by the way side. I haven't seen any pics of Albald though.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

wow! $30 is cheap!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yep Lina, my wife is the love of my life. She is my angel and I adore her. Don't understand her, but I adore her.



That's awesome!!!!  

dvlmn and craig keep up the good work!!!!!! Only a few of you left? You sure?  They may not be posting as often but they may still be working at it you know.....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

my gosh $30 is sooo cheap. Trainers here are $75 and up!! (just for a session)


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well Lina the ones in the contest.

Pitboss, am not sure.
Esmerelda don't think so
Crashman again don't think so
Albald bad knee
Sosunni has had a couple bad weeks, but may come back
Dvlmn doing good
Myself trying to do good

Oh Jane joined late, haven't heard from her lately. 

Hey dvlmn did I forget anyone.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> dvlmn and craig keep up the good work!!!!!! Only a few of you left? You sure?  They may not be posting as often but they may still be working at it you know.....



Is there something you aren't telling us?


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Well to defend the girls, if Miss L is first prize, that's no incentive for them you know! Not fair!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

I think that giving her $30 for the joy of kicking my a$$ is too much.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

dvlmn, some people don't have a chance to post in their journals every day that's what I thought.  But seems like craig knows who's in and who's not.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

> *Originally posted by lina*
> 
> Well to defend the girls, if Miss L is first prize, that's no incentive for them you know! Not fair!



Well we offered them Albob if one of the ladies won.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

*More like this dude*

Pitboss, (Depends on the moon and tide cycles)
Esmerelda (Been working way to much and has become a mystery)
Crashman (quit)
Albald (bad knee but tryin)
Sosunni (to busy with guy probs) but may come back
Dvlmn (pushin gonna finish strong on this one)
Craig777 (workin hard)
Jane (not really sure, didn't have much she could improve on)

but that looks like everybody.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> dvlmn, some people don't have a chance to post in their journals every day that's what I thought.  But seems like craig knows who's in and who's not.



I know, I go through periods of that. Like it sounds like I may be on "vacation" tomorrow. AKA: Hiding at another company but doing work for us


 Some days I just go with the flow around here.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Loved Pitboss and Sosunni.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Alright the night of pain is over.  

Actually it wasn't that bad, I usually work out harder on my own.  

Clean and Press over head
135lbs 3 sets of 8

Deadlift (no straps)
225lbs 3 sets of 8

Wide arm pullups palms facing away
My weight no assist
2 sets 8 and 7

Chinups palms facing me
My weight no assist
1 set of 8

T-bar row she had me scoot down so I was pulling to my upper chest instead of upper abs area.
70lbs on the bar a 45 and 25
3 sets of 8

Back extension with over extending at the top and holding while looking at the ceiling.
2 sets of 10

Situps on 45 degree bench holding 10lb weight at the top turn to right and left for obliques. Not sure how many just did it until I was in great pain. 2 sets.


----------



## danilee (Jun 28, 2002)

craig,

0Thanks for posting in my journal

I saw you trainer the other day(I snuck a peek in your journal a few times)

She is AWESOME, but no I don't aspire to look like that...Competitions are not THAT important..I would like to be competitve though, and that, takes gear(at many shows)

I also, would like to get hard, and lean, but still be strong, and have energy...I would only juice on the "hardners"..I like training hard and watching myself get stronger, but the ass gets bigger when us girls eat bunches.....I am hoping that gear will let me add more muscle and less fat, and let me lean out on a contest diet and not weigh 114 pounds....Iweight 145 in those pics...I hold muscle when I eat, but lose it mighty fast when I want to see my abs....

I am thinking I may give w8s and dps training and diet consulting service a try for a show in the fall...Not sure...but, if I use them I am gonna be natty at least until after I see what kind of condition I was able to be in, and if it is likely I can be compeitive with my job and not always the proper schedule first.

You are sweety craig, keep up the good work.

btw your back is SWEET..

danilee


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Good luck sugar.  



> *Originally posted by danilee*
> 
> You are sweety craig, keep up the good work.
> 
> btw your back is SWEET..



Awwwww, thank you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Craig -- made it through a workout huh?  I'll bet it gets tougher!

What show in Nov?  First one?  Cool deal.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I bet she does also. She wants to do legs next Tuesday.  

NPC competition on Nov 9th at Lackland AFB.


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> . She wants to do legs next Tuesday.




I bet it`s in the carpark....squating her VW


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Morning Craig-y! 

NPC? Awesome!!!! Very exciting!!!!  You loook might good already so in 3 months you'll be rockin'!!!

Learned any new things from the trainer or was it all in a regular day's work?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Good morning Lina.  

She had me doing Cleans and Press over head with 135lbs. Wasn't quite Clean and Jerk. Had to squat down and explode up with the weight to my chest. Then squat and press the weight over my head. Did 3 sets of 8. The weight was a little light, but she didn't know how much I could handle since I have never done these.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I think I will do a spin class today. I want sooooooo much to talk myself out of it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I think I will do a spin class today. I want sooooooo much to talk myself out of it.



Do it.  Wuss.   

Three letters for ya -- N  P   C


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Alright, alright I did it.   I will try to do boot camp tomorrow morning.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I am seated in my office right now savoring this delicious plain chicken breast and broccoli.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

Is Boot Camp another class or what?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yep, Boot Camp is 1 hour and 15 minutes long and the instructor makes you do everything. We run wind sprints, we do walking lunges down this very very long ramp and then sprint up, we run laps, we run steps, we do kickboxing, we do some spinning, we do some rope work, we do some muscle work like pushups and squats etc, we do abs and the whole time the instructor is yelling at you to try harder. I'll give her harder.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

Sounds like basketball or football practice to me.  

I gotta look into some of these classes, once I get some evenings off more consistently, they sound useful.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I thought I was going to lose it last week on the steps. Almost did.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

Awesome intensity then dude, means you were workin your a$$ off. 

Only thing is I'd probably get annoyed by them yellin at me. Unless she's cute of course.  then at least got something to look at while I'm dieing.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well she is cute, but she is a very good friend. She has two little girls that are just adorable, and when not in class she is sweet as can be, but when class starts she turns into the beast. 

She just tries to push us, and she knows that I want to compete. She will probably go in Nov and be screaming just as loudly as my wife. My wife has about 20 ladies lined up to go watch me. Oh great.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

No better motivator craig.  Don't forget what you'll be wearing!!!  Better work on that tan!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yep, been working on the tan. Go to the neighborhood pool every weekend. I probably will have to go to a tanning place, but my wife doesn't like them. Skin cancer.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah, but if you are wearing a bathing suit at the pool (and I hope you are!) those posing trunks are gonna look awefully funny!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yea, I know. Even my speedo isn't small enough.  

Getting up there on stage with that little thing on is going to be tough.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

My first time up there it didn't bother me at all.  Hundreds of people watching.  There were about 25 people there supporting me.  Then after I got off stage I walked around to teh side where a bunch of friends were and all of a sudden -- DAMN I was so self-conscience!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah I'd think it would be easier in front of a bunch of strangers that you'll probably never see again. Than in front of your friends.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I am sure the friends were in the audience. It is more about your comfort space. Everyone needs about 3 feet in diameter around them to be comfortable, and when his friends came within that and all he had on was basically a thong it gets very uncomfortable.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Exactly.  On stage under the lights with everyone in the distance was easy.  5 feet away was a diff story!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 30, 2002)

Heeheeee...thong...and how many feet away do you like people to stand?????  Now that is impressive!!!!!  Hi baby...back to the real world again!!!!  Wish I could find someone like your exercise buddy...nice rack...really Miss!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Essy, how is it going.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

I didn't get to do bootcamp on Saturday, but I did do the Precor elliptical transport for 35minutes. That was all I could get in.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

Well Monday is normally legs, but Jill wants to work legs tomorrow evening.  

Not sure what I will work today, don't want to do back before legs tomorrow, I could do arms today and then chest on wednesday. Then back on Friday. I may workout on the 4th, but probably not. I will do arms today, and kickboxing tonight.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

Did arms today.

10 sets of 5

Seated dumbbell curls superset with seated tricep extensions

35lb for curls, 30lb for triceps. Lighter than usual but I hadn't worked arms in about 2 weeks.

Preacher curls superset with hammer strength close arms tricep press

90lbs for preacher
140lbs for hammer close arm tricep press

25 minutes on Precor elliptical transport 413 calories

It is pouring rain outside and has been for 3 days. We were on water restriction and now it pours for 3 days straight. People drive on the highway 10 miles an hour. Drives me nuts, grew up in Michigan where if there was a foot of snow or less you drove the speed limit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Keep hitting it!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

I did kickboxing last night.  

Not going to workout today because I am meeting with Jill tonight to do legs.


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi craig-y!!!

Good morning! 

Hey stop whaling bout your leg workout tonight.. you can handle her!!! hehe, I'm just glad I'm not you...


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

Good morning Lina.  

I couldn't handle her on my best day.  

She is very sweet, she is a registered nurse, but she trains hard.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm going to take the opposite view here and say you're going to love your leg workout.  I'm living proof that too much weight and very poor form will do more harm than good.  With that in mind I'm going to make the "educated" guess that any human being with a build as impressive as hers HAS to train VERY VERY smart to avoid injury and keep making progress.  I'll also assume she'll impart that same wisdom to your workouts.  Hard?  I'd bet my last dollar that it's gonna be hard BUT, I'd also bet it's going to be very safe and controlled.  Have fun buddy.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

Albob, I will agree with most of that except for one thing.

Love and Leg workout never ever can be used in the same sentence.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

Hmmmm..................OK, a compromise.  Legs:  The workout you love to hate.  Or, Legs:  The workout you hate to love.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

Yep, they both fit very nicely. I wish there was an easier way to do legs.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

There is........................................but it doesn't work.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Craig.. hows the rain there?? Has it stopped yet? I heard interstate 10 is closed, and the river is way over.. 
give me some details!! 
We were suppose to go to the river this weekend.. guess not now.. 
be careful out there! (remember, I am in Houston...all they have been talking about is San Antonio on our radios!)


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

It isn't good, we are pretty flooded. Right now where I work it isn't raining, but it was up until about an hour ago. I went to do kickboxing last night and when we finished it was pouring harder outside than I have ever seen in my life. We got stuck on 410 loop for over an hour trying to get home. I am so glad we took my F350 because we were driving through water that most cars would not have made it through. One of the water culverts was a raging river last night, no joke. I would hope by this weekend the water will go down, but they are calling for more rain. It has been raining for four days straight. Funny thing is we had just started water restrictions because we hadn't gotten rain in over a month.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Craig!! Man that is horrible!! Good thing you have a big truck though!! You may be helping people get places in the next few days. I hope it doesn't get as bad as it got here last year!!  I know, when we went to the river a month ago it was soo dry and the river was VERY low!!
I will be thinking about you! Be careful~ I hope it stops soon!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

Here is a pic.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

OUCH!!!!!! THAT LOOKS BAD!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

Just got a call from Jill. The gym is closing because of the rain so no legs tonight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Just got a call from Jill. The gym is closing because of the rain so no legs tonight.



are you telling us the truth? 

this better not be a way of getting off the hook from reporting your leg day to us.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

Nope, it's the truth. Rescheduled for tomorrow evening. Unless it rains some more.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

alright, then your off the hook for today.  

sorry to hear about the crazy amount of rain you've had the last few days. That's just nuts.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

I was actually looking forward to hitting legs hard.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

now that's the attitude i like to hear.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Going to do chest today, and hopefully will hit legs tonight.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh, your gym closed because of the rain? How odd!! Our gym never closes, rain or shine, blizzard, typhoon, monsoon, etc. 

Well, must've been a down pour! 

So you gonna go to the gym twice today? Wow!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Yep twice, gotta win the Albob Challenge and claim my first place prize. I won't say what the prize is, but she knows.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh, so it's a secret? I thought Miss L is the first prize!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

That's why I said she knows, but I didn't want to say it. Yep Miss LeDix is first prize.  

I sure give her a lot of grief.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

The sun is shining outside.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Chest

Incline bench 175lbs
10sets of 5

Incline dumbbell press 60lbs  
10 sets of 5

Decline bench 175lbs
8 sets of 5

Flyes 40lbs
6 sets of 5

Pullovers 60lb dumbbell
1 set of 15

Tired.

It was meathead day today at the gym, weights were being thrown everywhere. I keep wondering if it builds your muscles better if you throw the weights down and make as much noise as possible.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Decline bench 175lbs
> 8 sets of 5



I've never been able to find the right groove on these so they do nothing for me.  Have you ever tried weighted parallel bar dips?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

You know I must have been somewhere else today because I always do those and I couldn't remember what I was forgetting to do.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You know I must have been somewhere else today



BWAAAAAA................I know that place WELL.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh well


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

Mornin craig


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi Peetrips, sorry I missed you. I left a little early on Wednesday from work.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wednesday night did legs, it really wasn't that bad. Albob was right. Oh I hated saying that.  

Did leg press for two sets to warm up. I don't know how much weight she had on it.

Squats 185lbs
She showed me that I had the bar wrong. I was holding it on my neck making me bend my back over. She had me hold it behind my shoulders, it worked much better. No lower back pain at all.

3 sets of 8-10 reps

Don't know what they are called, but you sit down with the weight and then stand up. On all these she had me explode up through my heels and squeezing my glutes.

135lbs 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Stiff leg deadlifts. I was doing these very wrong. She showed me how to do them correctly and they hurt like heck.

135lbs 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Seated calf raises
70lbs 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Leg extension not sure what weight she put on it.
3 sets 12-15

Some abs


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

I am going to try to do back today. I am so sore.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Thought I would add it is still raining.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Did back,

Clean and Press
135lbs
3 sets of 8 reps

Was going to try to go up on the weight, but after the first set I just couldn't do it.

Deadlift
225lbs
3 sets of 10 reps (no straps)  

Wide grip pullups palms facing away
3 sets of 8 assisted w/50lbs

Close grip palms facing each other
3 sets of 8 assisted w/50lbs

T-bar row
45lbs
3 sets 12-15 reps (getting tired now)

Back extension
2 sets of 15 with pause at top.

I am tired.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2002)

How cool is it to train with someone who nows how to make you push your date out eh!?!
I trained with my trainer last week and i thought he was gonna kill me!!! But in saying that i got so much more out of myself than i thought possible. Took some hints and tips back to my gym and didnt i get some comments!!
Keep pushing yourself hard as Craig your lookin great!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks peetrips  

Did bootcamp Saturday morning.  

Not sure what I am going to do today, but I will do kickboxing tonight.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey my wonder-lust.....nice to read what you've been up to!!!!  I would love to be a fly on the wall at one of your training sessions!!!  That body of yours must be crying out for a little TLC.. wanna hand????


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Essy's back.     

You betcha sweetie, I'll take both hands.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

I did the Precor Elliptical crosstrainer today.

47 minutes 800 calories

Why 47 minutes you ask, because I didn't want to do 48.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Didn't do kickboxing last night, I did a spin class instead.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Lol...chicken shyte!!!!!  You couldnt last one more min...eh???  Dont blame you.....I'm lucky to last 15 min!!!!!! (On the elliptical that is....anything else....I promise to make you last the full hour!!!)

Hey baby...put me over your knee?????  Brace yourself...I will fling my lusty body across the room into you awaiting arms.... then we can get down and dirty....all for the sake of burning extra calories of course!!!!!!  I promise not to dig my nails in tooo deep.......


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Morn`n people 

Nice to see ya back essy


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Morning Kuso  

Essy sweetie, that sounds like a much better way to get cardio in than what I am doing.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Kuso darlin'....nice to be back!!!!  And I have to warn you...Im feelin' a little toe-ieeee!!!!!

Yea...but if your trainer put the 'bite' on you....you couldnt very well say NO...now could you!!!!!  

Hmmmmm...so its raining is it Craig???  Guess whats happening over here......winter.....rain...hail....thunder storms.....heaps and heaps of rain!!!!!  Just what we need....only thing is....everyone seems to turn up at the gym....instead of running outside...go figure...you get wet either way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

morning craig! Glad to see you are still alive. I guess you can handle that new trainer of yours


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

It finally stopped raining over here, now it is very hot and humid.  

Winter, you should curl up in bed with a nice warm body wrapped around you.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good morning Leslie, yep it has been going really well with the new trainer. I think she is taking it easy on me to see how I do. I will meet with her tonight and I think I will tell her that I can go a little harder. That may be a stupid thing to do.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Lol....a man with a death wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

oh well


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Did cardio again today.

Precor elliptical crosstrainer

50 minutes  beat 47 minutes

806.6 calories

Workout with Jill tonight.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

I called Albob on his cell phone, but got his voice mail. Left him a message with my number to give me a call. Hopefully we can get together for lunch this week. He has a deep voice.


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

Get together like Pitboss and Sosunni.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Get together like Pitboss and Sosunni.



roflmao


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

hehehe

Why Craig, I had no idea...


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

You guys are hilarious, NOT.  

That was pretty funny though Fade, I guess I left that open and you siezed the moment.


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

LOL

how ya doin craig??? What you gonna hit today?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

I did chest, shoulders, and tris with Jill last night. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

Good morning Kuso,

I worked out twice Monday, twice on Tuesday, I am going to take today off. I hope Albob calls me to get together for lunch.  

and no not like Pitboss and Sosunni.


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

Good luck, though he did tell me he`d be very bust there 

Look at that...we did the same workout again


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

We are going to do legs Thursday night. She was very candid last night about my legs. Man why did I always work upper body, and never work my legs. I don't want to do a comp and look ridiculous up there with skinny legs.


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

LOL.....kinda rooted my knee three weeks ago on squats, and further stuffed it last week by doing legs again with presses instead of squats.........took this week off from legs to see how it feels


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

Let it heal, I know it is hard to do that.


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

It is hard......but thats J`bo`s fault 

na...it sux, but I`m going to take it easy on legs til it starts to feel better


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh yea, I hear you there. We have a bunch of beautiful women on this site, or is J'Bo being sexually explicit in the chat room.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

Going to meet with Albob for lunch today at 11:30.


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

Shiiiiiat thats cool about ALBOB 

Um....J`bo is mine so I refuse to answer that.......but the things she and lina can do with a watermelon would shock you


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

morning Craig


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL
> 
> how ya doin craig??? What you gonna hit today?


Albobs butt.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

ewwww


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

Morning NT  


Fade


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

Gee thanks Craig.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

I had lunch with Albob yesterday. I was good and had salmon and vegetables with water. Albob had a very large steak, salad dressing on his salad. He did have vegetables and a diet drink though. 

Really nice guy, was really happy that we got together for lunch, and no Fade not like Pitboss and Sosunni.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Worked out last night. I did back, oh man.  

Cleans
155 lbs only got 4

135 lbs 10, 9, 8

Deadlift
255lbs went up 20
3 sets of 8

Wide grip pullups w/50lbs assist
3 sets of 8

Close grip w/palms facing w/60lbs assist
3 sets of 8

Seated row
100lbs 3 sets 15, 12, 12

Dead tired now.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Albob is a nice guy! You mean all the pornalalities and comments are a front!? WOW. So when are we gonna meet for lunch?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

I am not going to blow his cover and say that.  

If I ever have another project in Baltimore, or near there we can do lunch. I would love to see you in your competition.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Aren't we competing on the same day- Nov 9th? You have to take pics! I am getting nervous though and its only been 3 days of my training. I am just worried I will f&^& up!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep, same day. 

I am a little nervous about it also, Jill my trainer was very candid about my leg size. So I told my wife I have two choices do the comp this year and just know that my legs are not ready and then do it again next year after hitting them hard, or just wait until next year. She said to do this year to get some experience even if I don't do that well. I think that is what I will do. I will take pics for sure, my wife has about 20 of her lady friends lined up to go.   

You will do fine, just get some experience. Listen to me, when I get up there I will be as nervous as can be.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

I know I def won't be in the top shape for the figure(I mean W8lifter won one-I am not on THAT level....yet ) But its given me a goal to strive for and the experience will be good. I think IF we don't win it will give us more fuel for next year!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep, I am going to blast my legs for next year.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

I am ready to get out of here. I hate it when I have nothing to do. Then they bug you to find work.  

Going to do legs tonight with Jill.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

good luck dude, have a great night.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

I will thanks Dvlmn.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Legs last night

Don't know what weight she picked, but warmup leg curls and extensions superset 3 sets each

Curls on my elbows holding the weight at the top and letting it down slooooowly. About 10 reps per set. Same with extensions hold at top and let down slowly.

Now that my legs are on fire Front Squats. Never done these before so it was a little awkward.

135lbs 3sets of 8-10

Regular Squats
135lbs 3 sets of 10

Leg Press
5 plates on each side
Bring the weight down and pause so I don't bounce it back up. Then explode the weight up.
3 sets of 12 I was happy with that, although the exploding got less and less.

Calves on the Leg Press machine, don't know what to call those but 3 plates on each side.

3 sets I think I got up to about 20 on each set

Hanging leg raises
20

Weighted crunch
40 something


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

I am going to do kickboxing today.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey baby....how about a deal be struck by you and me?????  You rub my sore bits and I'll rub yours!!!!  He he heeeee...we can make them even sorer!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

You have a deal, I love giving glute massages.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 12, 2002)

Now how did you know I needed one of those......????  That and the lower spine needs re-alignment........!!!!!!!   I think you may have the strenght to help me out on that one!!!!!  That and the stamina!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

You got it sugar.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

I did kickboxing today at lunch.  

Bootcamp tomorrow morning.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't know why I am posting this, but last night when I was doing my leg presses and I had to stop at the bottom, some ducks just happened to fly overhead when I had the weights at the bottom. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Albob is back, welcome back.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks bud.  Have you begun putting out plan in action to get back at Fade?  Boy is he in for a HUGE surprise!!!  

What's this I see about you and Esmerelda giving mutual glute massages???  Jeeze, I go away for a week or two and she's already grabbing another guy's butt.  

P.S.  Thanks for not spilling the beans about me really being a nice guy.  I don't think I could have lived that down.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

No, I won't get Fade right now. Probably not too happy at their house. Butterfly miscarried the baby.  

Yea, you go away and Essy is after another guy already.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> No, I won't get Fade right now. Probably not too happy at their house. Butterfly miscarried the baby.



Oh DAMN!!!   Had no idea.    Is there a thread where we're posting condolences?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Butterfly's journal is where everyone has been wishing them well.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Going to do chest a lunch today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

craig dude, your trainer is a fuqin machine. She was on the strongest woman thing on ESPN while I was doing cardio on saturday. So is she as big as she looks on tv in person. 

Hope ya had a good weekend dude.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yep, she is a big girl.  

Very busy weekend.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry Dvlmn didn't have much time this afternoon, yep I saw her on Saturday also. She is a very very muscular girl, but I really like the way she has me working out. As Albob said before she does so well because she has never been injured, and at 42 that is very important.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

I did chest and tris this afternoon. I will try to remember the workout tomorrow.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

that's ok, and awesome she's never been injured. Sounds like you have an awesome trainer.  Plus she's going about it the right way.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Wife just called and said she is home in bed naked, got to go. Bye ya'll


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Meeting with Jill tonight to do back, I brought my stuff to work today but I am not sure if I will work out at lunch today. I am tired.  

Got a good workout in last night though


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

Now now Craig- I am gonna tell your wife not to go in bed naked anymore, if you can't handle it the next day!  

Go at lunch- it will wake you up and give you the rest of the night OFF! To spend with your wife


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Now now Craig- I am gonna tell your wife not to go in bed naked anymore, if you can't handle it the next day!
> 
> Go at lunch- it will wake you up and give you the rest of the night OFF! To spend with your wife




 I had fun last night.


The reason I may not work out at lunch is I am going to work out with Jill tonight. She works me hard, but I am sure no harder than she works out.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning Craig!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good morning NT


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning all 

NT....your sure ina festive mood today  

Craig.....tried legs again today......not a good move


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

I am gonna do legs Thursday night with Jill. I work with her every Tuesday and Thursday evening, and one of those will always be legs.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

hahaha ... it's Tuesday don't ya know!  Not sure what difference that makes, but ya, I'm feeling pretty good today!  

Craig, how goes every little thing today?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Everything is going fairly well with me.


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2002)

Glad to here it.

Get this...I was laying in bed last night and as I stretched I felt a pain in my hip...caused by the streching. Now today it hurts like hell to walk. This sux.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Fade, that is called getting older. The older you get the longer it takes to heal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

Yup he's ALMOST 30!


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

Shyt....30   thats OLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

When you hit 30 everything just starts falling apart. You have two more days Fade.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL@ old men


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL@ old men




This one's for you Kuso...............


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Women like older men, salt and pepper hair, a little weathered, hard chiseled features, much better lovers.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Women like older men, salt and pepper hair, a little weathered, hard chiseled features, much better lovers.



Well....ALBOB`s got the old part down


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> salt and pepper hair



Hey, who's side are you on???


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Shyt....30   thats OLD!!!!!!!!!



Kuso thats not very nice.  So I'm OLD too.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

You posted while I was typing that, and then I submitted it and saw you had posted.  

Women like the bald look also.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL....I think you need a new side kick ALBOB...........thats twice he`s let you down


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mochy, old is not the word that comes to mind when I think of you, yummy is more in line with that.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> Kuso thats not very nice.  So I'm OLD too.



mochy...honey...for a woman it`s when they just start reaching their prime......men tend to age a little differently  

( back me up fella`s....puleeeeeease  )


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Kuso post some pics so we can all see. I put my almost 42 year old back up there as my avatar.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

I turn 30 less than 24 hours ago and I'm already hearing how old 30 year olds are.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL....I think you need a new side kick ALBOB...........thats twice he`s let you down



Great.  My choices are the ever UN-reliable Craig or you, the ever UN-human.  Talk about having to choose between the lesser of two evils.   Where the hell is Essy when I need her???


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> mochy...honey...for a woman it`s when they just start reaching their prime......men tend to age a little differently
> ...



Back you up. 
   

For all you ladies out there that are older than 30, Kuso thinks you are ready for the old folks home.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

So mochy...you should be celebrating the fact that you reached your prime now 

craig.....piss off


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_( back me up fella`s....puleeeeeease  )



Jeeze Mochy, these are the things he's brave enough to post on the public forums.  You should see the nasty things he says about 30 year old women in his PM's.  

Hey Kuso.............another one for ya'.............


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mochy, you can cry on my old, but very strong shoulders.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Great.  My choices are the ever UN-reliable Craig or you, the ever UN-human.



I WASN`T offering.....I much prefer to be against you than being anywhere near you ......yep....IT has told me how you hands used to rome


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

ALRIGHT fuck ya`s  

It WAS a joke because I too will be turning 30 in the not too distant future.........jeezus,,,gotta explain everything


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Albob,

What are you talking about women, he has PM'd me about how old Mochy, J'Bo and all the ladies are looking.  

Kuso


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Albob,
> 
> What are you talking about women, he has PM'd me about how old Mochy, J'Bo and all the ladies are looking.
> ...



Look at you two old farts.........nothing better to do butt hang around and try to finger me


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ALRIGHT fuck ya`s
> 
> It WAS a joke because I too will be turning 30 in the not too distant future.........jeezus,,,gotta explain everything




    Albob, sorry to have let you down there buddy.   Has he had enough


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Has he had enough



Enough????????? WTF????

I just got my keyboard warmed up  

That was posted for mochy`s benifit ONLY!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

Alright alright!  Kuso's had enough of a beating.  As far as prime, I think I hit that a year ago.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_  Has he had enough



 I don't know if he has but I'm getting bored.  You know, the perverbial battle of witts with an unarmed man.  Maybe if he and his lover, Dero, teamed up they could muster up a complete brain between them.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I don't know if he has but I'm getting bored.



I`ve often heard this is one of the first symptoms of alzheimers.....or in you case...oldseimers


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I don't know if he has but I'm getting bored.  You know, the perverbial battle of witts with an unarmed man.  Maybe if he and his lover, Dero, teamed up they could muster up a complete brain between them.



Are you sure about that, Dero and Kuso. C'mon Albob you give them waaaay to much credit. 
 

Maybe a complete thought.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Alright alright!  Kuso's had enough of a beating.  As far as prime, I think I hit that a year ago.



Oh yeah, I agree with that.


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2002)

30 isn't old....and I'm still in my twenties...for now.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I agree with that.



What you are trying to say here is you have run out of original slams right ???


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> What you are trying to say here is you have run out of original slams right ???



No I replied to Mochy saying she hit her prime a year ago. I, unlike you, think that Mochy is hot and sexy, not old. It wasn't intended to be a slam, why would you want to slam Mochy. I tell you Kuso you are going to get yourself in trouble with the ladies.  


Fade, 2 more days.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

Since when did you start knowing what I`m thinking???? ( shut the fuck up ALBOB  )

Now....not only do I think it, but I`m quite sure I have posted somehwere that mochy is extremely HOT........in fact, I think she may have even attended a couple of the official IM.com cyber sex orgys that take place daily


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> why would you want to slam Mochy.



Craig if I need to explain this to you, you are beyond help.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_Craig if I need to explain this to you, you are beyond help.



Gonna have to give TP a big DITTO here.  Craig, who's getting old now???


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAH....craig.........I think ALBOB`s on his way to change your nappy soon mate


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

TP, Albob

Forgive me you are both correct.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAH....craig.........I think ALBOB`s on his way to change your nappy soon mate



Yea, yea they got me.   

Mochy is probably thinking how she got mixed up in all this.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

LMFAO!  That was a good one TP!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

THANKS!  I figured you'd like getting slammed too!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, as everyone has so importantly announced, I am in my Prime!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

Just entering it hunny, prime for you ladies is mid-30s!  So is it true that women just get hornier and hornier at this age? Enjoy!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

First of all TP -I plead the 5th.   

Secondly - SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!  I got some years ahead being in my prime.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah but if you are pleading the fifth, can you imaging just getting hornier and hornier over the next 5 or 6 years?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

Like I said. SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!   

LMAO!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

OMG, she killed my ass last night.  

Power cleans
I think I did 4 sets not sure of the reps
155lbs

Deadlift
Set 1 215lbs 10reps
Set 2 275lbs 10reps
Set 3 315lbs 8 reps
Set 4 315lbs 8reps

Shrugs 315lbs 1 set of 8

T-bar row
80lbs 3 sets
Got about 10-12 on each set.
When I couldn't do another one she said ok do 3 more.

Lat Pulldown
130lbs 3 sets
Got about 12-14 on each
Again when I couldn't do another she said ok do 3 more.

Preacher curls
75lbs 3 sets
Got 10-12 on each
You got it when I couldn't do another she said 3 more.

She called this down the rack.
Dumbbell curls started with 35lbs
I got about 8
then pick up 30s
Got about 5
then pick up 25s
Got I think 4
then pick up 20s
got I think 4
then pick up 15s
got about 5

Abs incline situps
20 with a plate

Leg lifts on a bench
Legs are straight bring them up to 90 degress and back down to straight out. The problem was she would throw my legs downward hard when I reached the top.

Mochy I am way too tired to take care of you right now.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2002)

> Mochy I am way too tired to take care of you right now.



Ok, I'm not coming back in here anymore!!  I just keep getting insulted and let down!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ok, but please be gentle. I am really really in pain right now. I hope you aren't like w8lifter the She-Beast fun ride.  ,but the way you said sweet I have a feeling you would kill my ass.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

Craig if you aren't willing to risk it, hell I am!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

TP, I am not giving Mochy away to anyone else. It is just I am in great pain right now. Please Mochy sweetie, don't go looking for love in all the wrong places, looking for love in too many faces.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2002)

WELL!! I feel so rejected lately!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

You may not be giving, but while your not looking I may just take her, or if you can't satify she may just come....


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mochy, you are absolutely gorgeous sweetie.  

I did only get about 2 hours of sleep last night. My wife's ex called last night at about 11:30 to let us know that my 18 year old stepson will probably be fired today for getting into a knock down drag out fight at work yesterday. He also very probably has a venereal disease. My wife could sleep after that, so I tried to comfort her and tell her that he was 18 now and was making his own stupid decisions. Didn't help. I got to sleep after 2:00 am. What can you do.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2002)

YUK!  Sorry to hear that!  He is 18 and I remember when I was 18 and thought I knew everything.  You can't talk much sense into an 18 year old.

Oh and thank for the compliment!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> YUK!  Sorry to hear that!  He is 18 and I remember when I was 18 and thought I knew everything.  You can't talk much sense into an 18 year old.
> 
> Oh and thank for the compliment!



You are most welcome gorgeous.  

He is going to make lots of mistakes.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

I am not working out today.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

It is pouring rain outside


----------



## Leslie (Jul 17, 2002)

a belated Hi Craig


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi Leslie  

Jill absolutely destroyed me last night. I hurt so bad right now, and I know I will hurt even more tomorrow. Tomorrow night is legs night.  

She told me last night she was taking it easy until she saw what I could do.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 17, 2002)

Taking it easy!?!! Oh boy!

Pain is good huh!?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

The muscle soreness I don't mind at all, but the lactic acid burn I can do without, and then when it burns so bad you can't take it and she says do three more reps. ARRRGGGGH  

She told me last night that she loves the lactic acid burn. What does that say.  

She made me give up my lifting gloves last night doing deadlifts with 315lbs. She said it only hurts for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_She made me give up my lifting gloves last night doing deadlifts with 315lbs. She said it only hurts for a couple of weeks.



I would tend to agree with her there.  The only reason I use golves on deads is to pad my wrists against the lifting straps.  Since she's outlawed straps there's no reason for gloves.  I get a better grip with my bare hands.  Hope your wife likes callouses.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Albob,

She only does very limited training. Her fulltime job is a massage therapist. When you come back I am going to set you up.  

I am going to tell her that you like deep deep muscle massages.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't make promises you're not willing to keep.  (Although I think I'd prefer a workout session, I certainly would never turn down a massage.)


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 17, 2002)

Now aint that the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Craig honey....when I finally get my ass into gear and get over to your side of the world...how about we do lunch...and the big boy can come along as well!!!!!!  (I ment you Albob!!!!!)  Hey then at least your wives wont feel left out then......they can come as well....NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

Ha! I beat you today!
Good Morning Craig!


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Ha! I beat you today!




Lucky bastard....do you get to beat her tomorrow?? 

Morn`n mate


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

It doesn't look like you are on but I just wanted to come in and say Good Morning!! Hope its a good one!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I Leslie  

Good morning all, had to take Mattie in to get Spayed this morning.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Don't make promises you're not willing to keep.  (Although I think I'd prefer a workout session, I certainly would never turn down a massage.)



How about back and bis, or if your knee can take it she can workout your legs.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

Back and bis or chest and tris, either one is fine.  I can do deadlifts just fine.  The only thing I can't do is direct leg work because I can't bend it that far and then straighten it out again.


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I can't bend it that far and then straighten it out again.



I`ll just let that one speak for itself


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I`ll just let that one speak for itself



Jill will bend it and straighten it


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Jill will bend it and straighten it



I dunno...at his age viagra may be the only option


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 18, 2002)

Yea....and we cant have him being exposed to toooooo much too soon....I mean at his age......and all......


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

Harking back to Philly Speak:  Hey all yas all.........


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 18, 2002)

Whooowhooo...can I have two of those please Albob!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

Only two?  Who's getting old NOW???


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 18, 2002)

I didnt want to sound greedy...so I'll only take two to begin with... then when the others arnt looking...I'll come back for more!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

And in Craig's journal even.  Aren't you the naughty one?


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey...I didnt say who I was going to share with...did I????  Besides..he isnt around at the moment...and as long as we dont forget to turn off the lights after we finish....Im sure he wont mind!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

I need Essy to come over here and wake me the heck up. I can't read that stinkin publication any more.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 18, 2002)

Hmmmm...Ohhhh Craig.....Honey.....wannna wake up...just a little.....hmmmm....how about I rub that poor tired forehead.... then I'll give your sore shoulders a gentle rub.....then..mmmm... if you'll lean over the desk just a little...thats right...rest your tired head on your desk....now let me give that lower back a slow gentle rub...........NOW  WAKE  THE  HELL  UP BEFORE YOUR WIFE COMES BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

Essy, I was thinking more on the lines of didn't you say at one point that you were going to use some whips, chains and leather on Albob. That should wake me up.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

Alright leaving in 5 minutes.  

I have 2 more hours to live before my leg workout with Jill.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2002)

You are dead meat!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yep TP she killed me again last night.

Warmup Leg Press
don't know how much weight since it was a machine and she set the weight.
3sets 10-12 reps  I knew I was in trouble after this warmup

Squats
185lbs 3sets 8-10reps  I know this doesn't sound like a lot of weight, but I have my feet more than shoulder width apart and my butt almost hits the floor. Drive through my heels.

Stepups
Whatever the machine weighs I think it is used for squats, and a 35lb plate.
2 sets 8 reps per leg per set

Stiff leg deads with dumbbells
60lb dumbbells 3 sets 8-10

Calf raises on Leg press machine with 3 plates on each side
3 sets 10-12

Abs with me on the bench lifting my legs to 90 degrees and her throwing them back down to horizontal. I think I got 27


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

Looking good Craig! If you can walk by Nov you will be awesome!  Does everyone stare at you  guys while you train?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

No, We work out at her gym. It is known as the bodybuilder gym in San Antonio. Looks like most of them are on steroids. Her husband is there and he is a house. She also rents the front room from the owner to do her massage therapy. The owner has a small Strong Man/Woman course out back for her. If they were to stare it would be for the little weight I use compared to them, but I am natural and almost 42 years old. When I go to Home Court America then they stare at me.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey craig, I'd be pretty whipped after heavy leg presses to do squats too.  185 isn't too bad in my opinion especially if your going all the way down.  I usually do squats first cause I need that extra power to avoid any accidents.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

I used to do squats first also, but Jill likes to cause pain.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

I am thinking about doing kickboxing today, can anybody talk me out of it please.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ can anybody talk me out of it please.



You're a whimp if you don't go!!!  






 I'm gonna win this challenge through sheer attrition.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

hey get your a$$ to the kickboxing. Or do you just want to give me first place now and save yourself the trouble?

oh yeah, and cool about the gym sounds like one I'd like.  I like the attitude in those types of gyms, it makes you work harder it seems. At least for me it does.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Well unfortunately I didn't get to go, I started a new project with another division and was tied up with them until just now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

ok work is an allowable excuse. At least you were gonna go.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

I really hate missing a workout though, I feel like it is missed and can never be made back up.  

Dvlmn, her gym does motivate me also, especially with her there. Everything she has me do she does first to show me how she wants me to do it. Makes me feel like a wimp.   It is very humbling to have a girl lift the same weight that you do. Nothing against you ladies.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

Well they do say you should leave the ego at the door when you go into the gym. 

if ya can't make it up don't dwell on it, and plan for tomorrow's. 

I do hear ya on how it has to be kinda odd to have her doing the same weight as you. Would kinda freak me out the first few times to. You'll get used to it.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yea leave the ego, she crushes it.  

It does make me work all out though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

awesome dude, keep up the hard work.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

Hello Craig


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Butterfly  

Just got loaned out to another division. May not be on as much, will have to see how it goes. They said I could work out of my office.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_  It is very humbling to have a girl lift the same weight that you do. Nothing against you ladies.



The other side of that coin is that you don't have to waste time loading and unloading the bar.  I used to get worn out just from that and couldn't concentrate on the actual sets I was supposed to be doing.  Always good to have a partner of approximately the same strength as you.  

Work?  dvlmn's wrong, work is NO excuse!!!  (Besides, it sounds like you whimped out and that was the best explanation/lie you could come up with.  I know you contractors don't REALLY work.  )


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> The other side of that coin is that you don't have to waste time loading and unloading the bar.  I used to get worn out just from that and couldn't concentrate on the actual sets I was supposed to be doing.  Always good to have a partner of approximately the same strength as you.
> ...



Yea yea we contractors are scum, I know     

I got done with them at 12:30 and kickboxing starts at 12:15, takes 20 minutes to get there. I know excuses excuses


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

I saw your personal trainer on TV last weekend.  It was the world's stronger woman contest.

How much can she squat??


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_How much can she squat??



A *CAR!!!!! *  

(I thought the blonde Aussie in that competition was HOT!!!  Hurt me baby.   )


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> A *CAR!!!!! *
> ...



LMAO     

Butterfly, the tractor tires they flip weigh 450-500lbs. She wants me to try it and I thought it would be fun.


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

err....I'd watch your back if I were you craig! (Ofcourse meant in a non-pornal way... won't want you to throw out your back, I mean ) Unless, ofcourse you used to all that weight...

Still hanging out with that trainer I see....

Hope things are well!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> (I thought the blonde Aussie in that competition was HOT!!!  Hurt me baby.   )


Yeah she did have the least amount of body fat making her not quite so scary as some of those others


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> LMAO
> ...


WOW... do you think you can do it???

They said her whole backyard is a big training area... tires, barrels, etc.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

Morning Craig!
I saw your trainer on ESPN and recognized her right away. Her Calves are huge! and her bis and everything else. She won like every event ....What a woman!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

Good morning craig777. Just making the rounds and saying 'hi'


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

Good morning everyone, she was on this past weekend and I guess I missed her.  

Her legs are enormous, calves, quads, hams. Her husband Milo carries a tractor tire around in the back of his truck.  

She got her packet for this years WSW last week and they have removed some of the strength events like the log press for events that require more endurance and less strength. She thinks that the promoter wants someone else to win for a change. She is very strong but needs to work on her endurance more. It is in Malaysia in September. 21st - 24th


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

OK, here was my weekend.

Saturday morning get up and start getting ready for the second day of my wife's, and her sisters and mothers, garage sale. I was the hired help I guess. Get that all set up, then I had to mow and edge the yard. Finished that and had to go downtown to pick up my son from camp. After getting back home I had to help with the garage sale. They packed it in at 2:30 and we made about $160. Then of course we had to go to Target to go shopping with all this nice money. I really didn't want to go.  After Target we had to go grocery shopping, and then cook something for the Christian Bootcamp potluck from 6:00pm - 9:00pm. My two teenagers are at bootcamp. After everything is cooked we get ready and go. We get back home at 9:00pm Get my younger two in bed and sit down for about 1/2 an hour.

Sunday we get up and get ready for church. The Bootcamp picks a new church each week so we go and get the boys and head over to church. We get home at about 1:00, and my wife decides she wants to paint/decorate the front porch with her sister. Her sister has three small children that I was supposed to watch. She also thought it would be nice to make ribs for the teenage boys on the barbeque. I was watching 5 small children, cooking ribs, chicken, and steaks on the barbeque, and trying to do the laundry for the teens while my wife and her sister painted the front porch. Then her mother came over and wanted me to bring the lawn mower to her house that she had purchased. I asked if I could do it later. So after feeding all the kids, and getting them some ice cream, I took the lawn mower over to my mother in law. I finally got to sit down at 9:30pm and went to bed at 10:00


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 22, 2002)

Reason #185*8* not to have children.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

LOL Sounds like you had fun Mr. MOM!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

uhmmm... I think fade should take notes.  He mowed the front yard and said he was pooped


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

Mr Mom that's me alright.

I did chest and tris today, it wasn't my best workout since I was very tired, but I worked out hard.  

While taking my shower there was a guy staring at me, he wasn't even trying to be discrete about it. It has happened before, I absolutely hate that.  

Now if Leslie or Butterfly were staring at me that would be different.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

hehehe... that wasn't really a man standing in the shower staring at you... that was me!!!  BAWHAHAHA!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

OK, then its ok. I hope you liked what you saw.  

You had on a great disguise, you were a short, fat guy.  

I tried my best to stay behind the little white shower curtain, but everytime I looked he was over there just staring at me.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

wow ... I could never be that busy on a weekend.  We're on the go all week.  Your wife is lucky to have a man that goes beyond the regular weekend call of duty!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> wow ... I could never be that busy on a weekend.  We're on the go all week.  Your wife is lucky to have a man that goes beyond the regular weekend call of duty!



Well I look at it as you do what you have to do, and part of that is going clothes shopping with your wife, grocery shopping with your wife, and taking care of 5 little kids while your wife paints the front porch because it makes her happy, also taking care of her mother.   When the wife is happy I'm happy


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> When the wife is happy I'm happy


CONGRATS!!!

You found the secret to a long lasting happily ever after marriage...


----------



## Fade (Jul 22, 2002)

No shit.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> No shit.




   

LMFAO I guess you know the secret, too....lucky butterfly


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> No shit.



Doesn't quite seem fair does it Fade


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

Should I list everything *I* have to taken care of day-to-day???

Then we'll see who's got the better deal


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Should I list everything *I* have to taken care of day-to-day???
> 
> Then we'll see who's got the better deal



No ma'am   

You ladies are worth it.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey... when are you going to take more progress pics?  Hasn't it been awhile?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

I have to take them this weekend since I am leaving on vacation next week and the Albob Challenge comes to a close.  

I don't think anyone is left except myself, dvlmn, and Albob


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

well i put new ones up again yesterday. when is this albald thing over anyways. lol


were ya goin for vacation?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 22, 2002)

Going to see my parents  

The Albald thing is over August 3rd, the Monday after the weekend


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh so I'll just take the pix the sunday night again.

that should be fun, are your parents a long ways away?  I'm lucky if I see mine once a year. It's just to far for me to go see them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2002)

For the challenge, I think we need to post the before and afters in the same thread.  Can one of you computer whiz-kids do this for the convenience of the judges.  (Convenience gets bonus points!)


----------



## craig777 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For the challenge, I think we need to post the before and afters in the same thread.  Can one of you computer whiz-kids do this for the convenience of the judges.  (Convenience gets bonus points!)



TP, I think you meant same post not same thread.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2002)

Whatever!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_Can one of you computer whiz-kids do this for the convenience of the judges.  (Convenience gets bonus points!)



DAMN, I'm screwed.  The closest I come to being a computer whiz is when it pisses me off and then I piss ON it.   I can put them in consecutive posts though, would that earn me any convenience points with the judges?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

alright guys, chill out. Everybody send me there before and after pix and I'll put them all together. Just like I have been doing for Sosunni. 

Then I'll just post start a thread and put all the people in order for them to evaluate. 

sound good?

oh yeah email is dvlmn_666@hotmail.com


----------



## craig777 (Jul 23, 2002)

Sounds good, if I can't get it.

I can put together a collage and morph the size of my muscles. 

Not that I would cheat, that is Albob's department.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 23, 2002)

Didn't workout today at lunch, going to meet with Jill tonight and do back and bis.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_sound good?



No!  Like Craig said, cheating is MY department.   You'd just take my pics and enlarge all the WRONG areas. 

j/k..............I'll fire them off to ya' as soon as they're made.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

ok cool. 

good luck tonight dude.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hardest workout yet with Jill

Cleans
135lbs 5 reps
155lbs 6 reps
165lbs 5 reps
165lbs 5 reps

Deadlift
185lbs 5 reps
275lbs 5 reps
305lbs 5 reps
305lbs 5 reps

Hammer strenght row
180lbs 12 reps
200lbs 8 reps
180lbs 10 reps

Lat pulldown
130lbs 12 reps
140lbs 10 reps
140lbs 10 reps

Shrugs
180lbs 10 reps
180lbs 8 reps

Preacher curls
70lbs 15 reps
80lbs 12 reps
80lbs 10 reps

Dumbbell curls
25lb dumbbells 8 reps

Abs


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

You may have already said this but I can't remember, how much rest does she give you between sets?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

2 seconds!!
Where are you Craigy?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 2 seconds!!



DAMN Craig, you da' MAN!!!!!  


(BWAAAAA.......Good one Leslie.   )


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 2 seconds!!
> Where are you Craigy?



I was at the MEPS station all morning getting my stepson sworn into the Air Force. Can you say party.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

you drinkin tonight? lol


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> you drinkin tonight? lol



Might get a bottle of red wine, that is the only thing I drink now, but I think this calls for it.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I was at the MEPS station all morning getting my stepson sworn into the Air Force. Can you say party.



*OUTSTANDING!!!!!!! *  Have a drink for me too.  


(Tomorrow, after you've come down from the euphoria, remember the real battle is still ahead.  Now that he's qualified and sworn into the DEP you have to KEEP him that way.  My biggest piece of advice is to lean on the recruiter HEAVILY!  It's actually part of his job to make sure your step son doesn't go out and do anything stupid that would get himself disqualified.  I know you've already had your share of problems with sonnyboy, just make sure his recruiter knows about EVERYTHING that happens from now on so he doesn't get caught off guard and, hopefully, can prevent anything from happening.  Sad to say, sometimes a stranger's words carry more weight with these kids than the parent's do.  Especially if that stranger is in a position of authority and can make the kid's life miserable by not letting him in the Air Force.)


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You may have already said this but I can't remember, how much rest does she give you between sets?



Sorry Albob in all my joy I didn't answer. She lets me decide how long between sets. Usually on the cleans and deads I will take 2-3 minutes on everything else I may go 1 - 1 1/2 minutes.  

On my preacher curls last night, when my biceps were on fire, I mean serious pain, she made me do half reps until I wanted to scream it hurt so bad.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> *OUTSTANDING!!!!!!! *  Have a drink for me too.
> ...



I will keep in touch with the Recruiter for sure. I can't wait until he leaves on that bus.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

When is he leaving?

My boss's daughter joined the army last year, went thru boot camp, got her position and then somehow managed to get out to her father's nightmare!!!

Hope he gets in and stays in... good luck!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

Right now he is scheduled to leave on Jan 6th, but it could be moved up. Oh wouldn't it be great if they called him to leave right away.  

I wonder how she did that, once you are in it is pretty hard to get out, at least when I was in 20 years ago. Maybe not anymore.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_I wonder how she did that, once you are in it is pretty hard to get out



You just have to know the right things to say and who to say them to.  The word "suicide" usually gets a lot of attention.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

That and "I'm a lesbian" implications.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

No, we keep the lesbians, gives us something to watch when we get bored beating up the gays.   





I did NOT say that!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

I am going to try to do shoulders today, and I meet with Jill tonight for legs. After my leg workout tonight she wants me to go out back and try flipping tractor tires. Should be fun.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

Flipping tires? Cool!

What is the Hobby Lobby? I take it you don't like that place?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hobby Lobby is the same as Michaels. It is a craft store, they sell all kinds of crafty type things. It isn't a bad place, just not what I wanted to do after getting home from work. Oh well


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

BORING!! Well at least you had some wine


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Craig!
How did the tire flipping go?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

I do the tire flipping tonight, I guess that is if we have time. Most of my workouts with her take an hour and then she has someone waiting.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

The tire flipping is gonna be just like doing dead lifts.  Dead lifts AFTER a complete leg workout???    You's gonna be one tiiiiiiired puppy tonight.   And one soooooore puppy tomorrow and Saturday and Sunday and..........


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> The tire flipping is gonna be just like doing dead lifts.  Dead lifts AFTER a complete leg workout???    You's gonna be one tiiiiiiired puppy tonight.   And one soooooore puppy tomorrow and Saturday and Sunday and..........



Yea, I know that is exactly what came to mind when she said we would do tire flipping after my leg workout.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

She is the definition of "If it doesn't kill you it only makes you stronger."  You're gonna WISH you were dead.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

Then I can win the Albob Challenge and claim Miss LeDix as the first place prize.  Although if I am dead I won't be able to do much with my prize.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, a raggedy old piece of worn out flesh is gonna win the challenge.  Right!  That'll be the day.  

Buddy, I'd be impressed if you did anything with THAT prize even alive and healthy.  She might have something to say about that.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

roflmao, good luck on the tire flipping dude.


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

So how`d it go man? Do tel........, if you can even THINK straight after it. LOL


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

I almost lost my cookies last night 

Squats
95lbs Warmup 8 reps
135lbs 8 reps
195lbs 9 reps  up 10 lbs she wants to go up 10 a week
195lbs 10 reps

Seated squats (don't know what there called) on squat machine
w 45lb plate
3 sets of 8-10

Step ups on same machine w 2/25lb plates
2 sets 8 reps on each leg

Leg curls
60lbs 15 reps
80lbs 8 reps drop to 60lbs 4 reps drop to 40 lbs 10 reps

Calf raises
180lbs 2 sets 8-10

abs hanging leg raises

Now the killer, she didn't have a tire to flip so she had me push her truck across the parking lot.

Mercury SUV 
slight incline
about 100yards maybe more maybe less
key was to never just let the vehicle coast to keep it accelerating

2 times 

after the 2nd time I was real close to losing it.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

Awesome Craig 

Good skill to have if you ever break down near a gas station!..Uh, er I guess you can just walk if you aren't strong enough by then...


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Awesome Craig
> 
> Good skill to have if you ever break down near a gas station!..Uh, er I guess you can just walk if you aren't strong enough by then...



Good morning sexy lady. 

Jill is going to kill me eventually


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool.  My gym has these HUGE chains and sledge hammers in them.  Never seen anyone use them yet.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cool.  My gym has these HUGE chains and sledge hammers in them.  Never seen anyone use them yet.



TP, are you implying that you would like to see me use them  I'll send Jill up there to train you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

KEEP AWAY!  Yeah, I think you should start dragging those chains around (I hear some of the maniacs pull them around the parking lots but haven't seen any yet!)

My gym is really old school (I think Jill would love it!) and has all this crazy stuff around.  First gym I ever worked out at that had buckets of chalk everywhere!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

dang TP now that's waht I'd call a hardcore gym. Sounds like fun actually. I'd learn alot most likely. 

good job on the car pushin there craig, if I ever need a tow I'll call you instead.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> dang TP now that's waht I'd call a hardcore gym. Sounds like fun actually. I'd learn alot most likely.
> 
> good job on the car pushin there craig, if I ever need a tow I'll call you instead.



You, Leslie, TP everyones a comedian.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

hey at least I gave ya credit, I've have a hell of a time pushin that thing. But have to agree with the not letting it coast, getting it rolling again woudl be a pain.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_You, Leslie, TP everyones a comedian.



Yeah!   You guys should take this more seriously.   This is a hard core athelete you're talking to here.    Show the man some respect.   Hey Craig, could ya' meet me at the 410-10 interchange?  I'm having some car trouble.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Yeah!   You guys should take this more seriously.   This is a hard core athelete you're talking to here.    Show the man some respect.   Hey Craig, could ya' meet me at the 410-10 interchange?  I'm having some car trouble.



Ha Ha  

I did kickboxing at lunch today


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn dude I want a job like yours. I only get one workout in a day and that's at 5:30 in the morning. and you get two a day in without having to get up that stinkin early.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

It isn't always nice dvlmn. I have had to work over a hundred hours a week before to get a project done. With no extra pay, since I am salary. It has its advantages at times, but I also go into work 1 1/2 hours early every day.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

I did bootcamp Saturday morning.  

My legs have been in great pain all weekend also.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

Took pictures yesterday, and they will be ready tonight. I will get them posted this week. The Albob challenge has ended for me. After I win I am flying to Atlanta to pick up my prize.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

My final stats

I am still 41
My waist went from 34 back down to 32 although I have been trying to bulk. My weight is 213 and if my memory serves correct I started the challenge at 215. So lost 2 inches on my waist and only lost 2 pounds I am very happy with that. Not sure if the pictures will show but my legs are getting bigger, probably not up to par but they are improving quite a bit.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

eww sorry I knew you were a contractor but didn't know you were salary.  But yeah I know the feelin all the hours and no OT. That part sucks totally.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

OT, whats OT?  Never heard of it.  Neither has my employer!!!!!

Lets see the pics!  When is the show?  At a 32 waist you must not have a lot of BF to lose craig, nice job!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

The show is Nov 9th, I have about 14 weeks before the show. Jill still wants me putting on weight. I think I am about 10% BF right now. I still don't look very cut, which gets me a little disappointed because I have been working my butt off. I want to be ripped, but I have to put on as much muscle as I can. The waiting is killing me.

I don't post meals but this is today

7:00 am

3 whole eggs
3 whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

9:45 am
8 oz sirloin steak
1 cup lentils and brown rice

Lunch
after workout Protein and meal replacement
in about 16 oz of skim milk

3:00pm
6 oz chicken breast
about 2 cups soup
homemade with zucchini squash, mixed veggies, onions, celery

about 6:00
either another steak or chicken breast
more soup

9:00
protein in about 16 oz skim milk

That is a normal day, day after day after day.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

OK, so shoot me. The Albob Challenge is over, I am tired and I didn't work out at lunch today.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

Well Craig, looks like your meal plan is just as boring as mine! LOL


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Well Craig, looks like your meal plan is just as boring as mine! LOL



Actually it has gotten better since Jill made me put the steaks in there. It used to be almost exclusively chicken breasts. The steaks are a real nice change. I would eat some salmon, but 90% of the time chicken breasts.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ I would eat some salmon



While I was sitting right there in front of you enjoying a nice juicy steak.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> While I was sitting right there in front of you enjoying a nice juicy steak.



Next time I am having a big juicy steak also.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

I hear you about those chicken breasts... I've been avoiding them like the plague for the time being


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

BTW... thanks for what you said in my diary... I really appreciate your concern


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BTW... thanks for what you said in my diary... I really appreciate your concern



You are very welcome sugar, you are a very sweet lady.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

OK, I will put these together later, unless you would like to dvlmn.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

Before Albob challenge


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

New back


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

Before Albob challenge


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

Side


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

Before Albob challenge


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

I'll wait for the side by side comparsions....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 30, 2002)

yeah I'll fix them up for ya, not a prod. Great work though.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 30, 2002)

Looking good Craig. Looks like you are packing on the muscle


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

I was happy looking at the front shot, and side. My pecs are doing very well, and I have leaned out quite a bit, even while trying to bulk up.

I know that my legs have gained quite a lot, but you really can't tell in these pics.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey I can see more bulk on your hamstrings in that side view and those lines on your hips are very sexy 

Great job!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey I can see more bulk on your hamstrings in that side view and those lines on your hips are very sexy
> 
> Great job!!!



AWWWW, thank you Butterfly


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

Chest and tris at lunch

Incline dumbbells
75lbs
10, 8, 7, 4

Incline barbell
135lbs
6, 7, 7, 8

Flyes
40lbs
10, 10, 8, 8

Seated tricep extensions w/dumbbell
25lbs
8, 8, 8, 8

Tricep extensions standing on machine
80lbs
10, 8, 8, 7

Pullovers
70lbs
6, 6, 6

Doing either back or legs tonight with Jill.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

Front together


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

Back together


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

Yep... definitely see an improvement


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks Butterfly 

Last night with Jill we did back. 

Rack Pulls
135lbs 6 reps
225lbs 6 reps
355lbs 8 reps
355lbs 6 reps 

355 getting up there

Hammer strength Lat pulldown
180lbs 15
180lbs 12
180lbs 12
180lbs 10

Seated good mornings
135lbs 8
135lbs 8

Seated row with bar like this ( | )-----( | )  wide grip not close
Don't know the lbs since all the numbers were gone but I will guess about 120 or 130
12 reps
10 reps
12 reps she made me do 12 since it was my last back set

Curls with bar Strongmen use for log lifts. Hands inside log. It weighs 110lbs
110lbs 10reps
110lbs 8
110lbs 7

Tire Flipping  
Down the hill about 12 flips
Then back up the hill about 12-13 flips

Very tired now


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Side together


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2002)

Look`n great man  That chest is looking much bigger!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks Kuso, it would be very very discouraging if I worked this hard and showed no improvement.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2002)

How much time passed between these pics?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> How much time passed between these pics?



Almost 3 months, the Albob challenge time.

May 3rd until July 28th

I got the side pics reversed. The ending are in blue, the beginning pics in white suit.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Did legs today

Squats
135lbs 10reps
185lbs 10reps
205lbs 10reps
205lbs 10reps

Squat seated (don't know what to call these) you sit down
135lbs 12 reps
155lbs 12 reps
175lbs 10 reps

Leg Press with pause at the bottom
3plates a side 10
4plates a side 10
5plates a side 8
5                   7

Stiff Leg deads with 70lb dumbbells
10
10
10

Calf raises standing
180lbs 12
180lbs 12
180lbs 12

Calf raises seated
100lbs 8
100lbs 8

Leg curls
60lbs 15
60lbs 15

Couldn't do any truck pushing today 

Going on vacation starting tomorrow until next week Thursday. Everyone have a good week. 

Guess I will find out if anyone won the Albob challenge when I get back.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

Craig! Your pics are awesome, just like butterfly and kuso have said. Awesome job!  Have fun on vacation and I guess we'll the this challenge wrapped up when ALBOB gets back.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Craig! Your pics are awesome, just like butterfly and kuso have said. Awesome job!  Have fun on vacation and I guess we'll the this challenge wrapped up when ALBOB gets back.



Thanks, I will. Two more hours to go.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 4, 2002)

hey craig, going through your journal.........awesome.pics look great, looks like all the hard is paying off.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Where are you Craig?  Did you go out of town???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

I think he's on vacation.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

aye aye
yes he is....


----------



## craig777 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yep, I was on vacation visiting my parents in Michigan. Had a wonderful time. I took workout clothes to try to workout, but my mom had so much stuff planned we were getting up early every morning just to get it all in. My Aunt and Uncle that I haven't seen in about 7 years came up from Pittsburg, my cousin that I haven't seen in about 11 years came up from Indianapolis. We picked blueberries, watched my dad drive his little mini-T car in a parade for the Shriners. We went to the beach on Lake Michigan, the water was freezing cold, but we played in the sand. We took my 9 and 6 year old with us. Had a wonderful time. 

When we got back we found out that my 18 year old stepson got fired again. 

Thanks Tank for the compliment, I have been busting my butt like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 12, 2002)

Wow, after almost two weeks without working out I just had a terrible workout. I felt so weak, I thought it would be just the opposite. 

Incline dumbbells 
40lbs 5 reps
70lbs 13reps
70      8
70      6  dropped immediately to 60s  4 more reps

Incline bench
135lbs 8reps
135lbs 8reps
135lbs 8reps

Flyes 
45lbs 8
45lbs 8
45lbs 8

Close arm bench for tris
95lbs 10
95lbs 8

Standing tricep extension one arm at a time with rope
30lbs 13reps
30lbs 10
30lbs 8

Tricep extension seated at 45 degrees 
20lbs 10
20lbs 10

Abs
Weight crunch w/45lbs plate
3 sets of 15

That was horrible


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome back Craig!  Sounds like a charming vacation!

Sorry to hear about your step-son... but were you actually surprised?  When does he leave again?


----------



## craig777 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Butterfly,

Nope, I wasn't surprised at all. Appears that he was going in later and later every day, until they finally fired him. He leaves for the Air Force on January 6th, he is living on his own right now and has pretty much nothing to do with us. We found out through his dad that he had been fired. I still own the title to his truck and he is still on my insurance policy. We have threatened many times to drop him, and haven't done it, but at the end of this month the money he paid ahead for his insurance, or I should say the money his mom took from his account without his knowledge runs out the end of this month. I am dropping him, and we are going to tell him to sign for the title to the truck.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 14, 2002)

OK, let me get my workout in from Jill last night.

Power cleans
95lbs 5reps
175lbs 5reps
185lbs 6reps
185lbs 6reps

Deadlifts
225lbs 5reps
315lbs 6reps
315lbs 6reps
315lbs 6reps

Pullups
12
10
7

Preacher curls on Hammer 45lb and 25lb plates
12 full 3 half
10 full 3 half
8 full 3 half

Dumbbell curls palms facing
25lbs 8
20lbs 8
20lbs 8

Hanging leg raises
25
20


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm BAAAAAAACK!!!  Did you miss me?


----------



## craig777 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yep, I missed you. 

I haven't been posting too much, I am working with a new division and this kid that I am working with wants me to give him an update every morning and evening of what I did all day long. I asked my manager what to do about that since he is a client kind of and we want him to use us on other projects. He said to give him a schedule of how long it would take to accomplish what he wants, which I did, three weeks. Short project, and then when he wants updates twice a day I should ask him what he needs the updates for. If it is just to monitor me, then I will be done in three weeks, but don't make him mad. Oh well

Who won the Albob Challenge. I asked Miss LeDix and she said we were all winners. Did Twin Peak, Dr Pain, w8lifter even look at the ending pics while I was gone. I want to go to Atlanta and pick up my prize. Whether she wants to be a prize or not is irrelevant.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Who won the Albob Challenge. I asked Miss LeDix and she said we were all winners. Did Twin Peak, Dr Pain, w8lifter even look at the ending pics while I was gone. I want to go to Atlanta and pick up my prize. Whether she wants to be a prize or not is irrelevant.



Beats me.   Just got back myself and didn't see any activity in our journals like I expected.  Oh well, I kind of agree with Miss LeDix that we're all winners.  Soooooooo, you head on down to Atlanta and I'm off to Australia.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 16, 2002)

Well I had a great leg workout last night with Jill, and then we were flipping tires and I heard a pop, and great pain in my knee. I believe I sprained, or tore my MCL in my left knee. It should take 2-4 weeks to heal and plenty of ice.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

OH CRAP!!!  That sucks.  Between the two of us at least we've got one good set of knees.  Guess we're gonna have to crown you the next Vanilla Ice.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> OH CRAP!!!  That sucks.  Between the two of us at least we've got one good set of knees.  Guess we're gonna have to crown you the next Vanilla Ice.



  My wife was not pleased with me last night. I said what about a little simpathy, geez. She said that simpathy in the dictionary comes between shit and syphilus. Don't know what that means but I am not getting any.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow, that's harsh.  Oh well at least you've got us for support..............Damn, you ARE screwed, aren't you?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

Morning Craig How's the knee? I am sorry to hear about that! You must be pissed!! I would be. No more flipping tires til AFTER your show!!

BTW I saw Jill in OXYGEN this weekend. That girl is everywhere!!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey sexy,  The knee is doing better, I am not limping quite as badly. It still hurts a little and is somewhat stiff. I have some fluid buildup in the knee which I am not sure is ok, or bad. I went to the Med clinic and they seemed to think it was a meniscus tear which could possibly require surgery. I have always dreaded a knee injury, because they are never ever good. The Med clinic said they don't heal very well because it is very hard to get blood to the knee. I think I will stay away from tire flipping from now on.

She writes an article for Oxygen I believe. I am sure she feels very badly about the knee.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

Knee injuries are the worst. I used to get pains in the knee from running too much. I hope you don;t need surgery becasue it is true that it is "never the same"... Do you think you can still compete in NOV? You are tough cookie! Don;t let this set you back. 

Jill must feel horrible. Guess you can't play with thte big gals yet! J/k


----------



## craig777 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Knee injuries are the worst. I used to get pains in the knee from running too much. I hope you don;t need surgery becasue it is true that it is "never the same"... Do you think you can still compete in NOV? You are tough cookie! Don;t let this set you back.
> 
> Jill must feel horrible. Guess you can't play with thte big gals yet! J/k



Nope, the big gals can kick my butt. Jill has a friend in from California to help her train for next months Worlds Strongest Woman. When you see the two of them side by side it is scary. She is just as big as Jill. 

Jill and I talked about November and had already decided that my legs were way behind and if I did a cut the first muscle I would lose would be in my legs. I am going to wait until next May and do one in Houston. I am going to go to the one in November to see what goes on at a show. This will set my legs back even further. I was doing so well, I was up to squatting 225 free weights for 10 reps. That is good for me, since I never worked my legs till last year.

Oh well.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh sorry to hear that...Well at least you will have PLENTY of time to train for the next one! Going to the show is a great idea. I plan on going to two before my show. 
I am not sure I will be competing either. The Nov 9 th show is a National Quialifier and there is one Oct 15th that is a "regular" show. I dunno know if I will be ready for either, but I am going diet.train my ass off til then anyway! If not I will probably bulk and then cut for a show in the spring too


----------



## craig777 (Aug 19, 2002)

That sounds like a good plan, w8 and DP will get you where you want to be. 

You can pose for me in a bikini any time you want, and you will always come in first.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

aw schucks


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

I have an appointment with the orthopedic surgeon on Sept 4th. I am sure he will do an MRI to see how bad my knee is and then decide what to do. It doesn't hurt too bad but it is full of fluid and hard to bend. Oh well that is what you get for trying to act like a kid. 

Jill is going to work chest and tris tonight.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 21, 2002)

Ok chest and tris

Benchpress
95lbs 10reps
135lbs 3reps
185lbs 10reps
205lbs 7reps
205lbs 4reps

Speed reps with hands close elbows in
135lbs 10reps
165lbs 5reps
155lbs 6reps

Incline dumbbell
50lbs 12reps
55lbs 12reps
55lbs 12reps

Shoulder press
95lbs 4reps
85lbs 6reps
85lbs 6reps

Rack push
135lbs hands close elbows in 8reps
135lbs 7reps
Hands out now
135lbs 10reps

Tricep extension w/rope
Don't know how much weight
10reps
10reps

Situps trying to touch Jill's hands as she moved them all over
Don't have a clue how many
2 sets


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey there....Craig.....whats happening?!!!  How the boy going?????


----------



## craig777 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi sweet thang,

I am around, just have been very busy here at work lately. I have two projects that I am working on and I just submitted a proposal for another that they want me to manage if we get it in.

I have been a little depressed about my working out lately. I am working out as hard as I can but my knee is still not right and I am starting to worry that it will never be right again. There are so many things that I can't do now. I haven't worked my legs in three weeks, can't do deadlifts now. I am starting to panic that I will end up like Albob.

I go to see the orthopedic surgeon today, I hope he does an MRI today so that he can tell me just be patient it will heal, or you are screwed. Just so I know something.

My stepson is being his usual horses ass. He got kicked out of his apartment. I guess they had enough of him being an ass, he got fired from another job, I guess same reason. He called last Friday night and screamed at his mother for an hour saying she ruined his life. She asked him how she did that and he wouldn't say, but we know that he means she married me.

Just the usual day to day stuff 

How are you doing beautiful.


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 4, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!  You poor thing...you know if I was on the other side of the planet...I'd try to take your mind off that knee and put it on other things!!!  Well at least it wouldnt hurt your knee!!!!

Nice to see your step son is still keeping up to his unfortunate nature!!!  Once an Ass always an Ass!!!!

Me?????

Other than ending up with the whole family down with that wonderful flu....all of us ended up with it!!!  My younger two ended up with perferated ear drums...not good at the best of times but when they have to use hearing aids....makes things a little more difficult!!!  Just got over that and I end up adding to our already large family!!!!  

May I introduce my one and only son.....Kev!!!  He is a lovely 3.5 kilos.....at the pleasant age of 7 weeks!!!  He is still having problems sleeping thru the night...but given time...he should be as good as gold......eats like a pig...but all growing ratbags must have a good handle on food (just look at what happened to Al!!!)  OH...did I forget to mention......he is a Rotti puppy!!!!!!

And if it wasnt bad enough....the little blighter had me sitting at the Vet emergency department the other night...for 3 hrs!!!!  He decided that he needed extra ruffage in his diet...so he nibbled on some plaster (straight from the wall to you!!!), this caused a stomach upset...that landed him in hospital (puppy ones) for an overnight stay...costing poor mum $550.00 (double that for your US$)...how could I return home without him....I would be divorced and shot before I had a chance to explain!!!

Work for me is humming along...lots of training going on for this little black duck......looks like I may be in line for higher duties before long!!!!  Got a new roster running....work for 5 days get 5 off...only problem is we have either a split shift or an 11 hr day!!! But Im not complaining...the pay is even better!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ I am starting to panic that I will end up like Albob.



You could only wish to be as wonderful as me.  



> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ (just look at what happened to Al!!!)



Ditto.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi Craig

Please don't fret about the knee. Wait for the MRI before you start throwing yourself away as ALbob....I  can imagine how it must suck though- I think after  all my hard work if that happened to me I would be devasted. But after the moping- you need to pick yourself up and start AGAIN!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_Wait for the MRI before you start throwing yourself away as ALbob



Ya' know, if you were as grotesque as Craig or Kuso or Dero or mmafiter I might have to give you a big  .


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm sorry your knee is bothering you so much 

I hope everything works out ok for you!  Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Craig -- it sucks.  When I was getting ready for my first comp I had a bad accident.  My partner did the comp anyway, I had to wait until the next year.  Take the time and come back better than ever.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Leslie and Butterfly,

You two are sweeties, I had my MRI this morning and I have an appointment in two weeks. The doctor said yesterday that he thought I could start lifting my legs again, as long as it doesn't hurt. He thinks I tore my Medial Meniscus, and he doesn't think surgery is needed right now, but he wants to see the MRI.

When they ask how I did it, I have to say flipping a 500lb tractor tire, and then they say WHY!!!!

Oh well

Leslie I just have to add that your avatar is unbelievable. Oh my dear Lord, WOW. 

Hey Albob


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks TP,

I had decided to wait until next year, but that was to get my legs ready.   Now I can't do that. I can start lifting again though. I will just have to deal with some pain.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks Craig
Glad to see you in better spirits, see don't always assume the worst!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Yep, I am going to start my legs slowly tonight. Just wish this swelling would go away.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Leslie I just have to add that your avatar is unbelievable. Oh my dear Lord, WOW.




Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what he said.



So I guess no 's for me


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> So I guess no 's for me



This is funny considering what the middle finger stands for.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> So I guess no 's for me



Actually I thought about it and decided I'd rather give it to you in person.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_This is funny considering what the middle finger stands for.



Believe me, I thought of that *FIRST!*


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Than you are just not quick on the draw.....


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Than you are just not quick on the draw.....



In the case of , quickness isn't always a good thing.  I'm guessing a woman as lovely as Leslie would prefer a man with stamina.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Albob, falling asleep has never been considered stamina.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

*SHHHHHHHH* .......................Jeeze man, ya' trying to ruin me?  Here I've got all these women drooling over the prospect of spending an enchanted evening with Mr. Allnight ALBOB and you gotta go and give away my secret?  Come on, you've got three on the hook right now, can't you at least support me with ONE???  

Leslie, ignore him.  He knows not of which he speaks.  Trust me, I'll be there for you..............*ALL NIGHT!*


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

I would have, but not after seeing that avatar!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

Unfortunately I can't agrue one bit with your logic.  That picture is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

You two, all you ever think of is sex, now Leslie take me I care about relationships, and creating a deep friendship. I love to talk, but I love to listen to what you have to say even more. I value your opinion and what you have to say.  I love dogs very much and will always take care of you. Now don't you want to come with me and let those two fight it out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I love dogs very much and will always take care of you.



This is how you are trying to woo her?  And I didn't even have to edit that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> This is how you are trying to woo her?  And I didn't even have to edit that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Guess I stepped in it, but I didn't mean it like that 

Leslie I meant I would love your two dogs, and would take care of you. Jeez TP thanks for nothing


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Jeez TP thanks for nothing


Welcome to my world.  

BTW, does anybody else smell the stench in here?  Oh, it's just Craig's BULLLLLLLSHIT piling up again.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Welcome to my world.
> 
> BTW, does anybody else smell the stench in here?  Oh, it's just Craig's BULLLLLLLSHIT piling up again.



It isn't BS at all, do you think that I would let the fact that she is an incredibly gorgeous woman distract me. 

and Albob you have Dino wanting to rub numerous body parts over your head.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

****as he pulls on his boots*****


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_It isn't BS at all, do you think that I would let the fact that she is an incredibly gorgeous woman distract me.



Uhh......Geee.................Let me think................*YES!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

LMAO- You guys are quite good at amusing yourselves!

BTW- I understood Craig-and he hit it on the nose. He knows how much I love my pooches!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_and Albob you have Dino wanting to rub numerous body parts over your head.



Jealous???  You should be.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Jealous???  You should be.



Oh yea, almost makes me want to shave my head, I said almost


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_He knows how much I love my pooches!!



Did I forget to mention my little puppy, Corky?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Did I forget to mention my little puppy, Corky?



Albob,

Put that thing back in your pants, how many times do I have to tell you it doesn't matter if you pet it, it isn't a puppy.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!! He got ya ALbob!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

OMG I laughed so hard I dropped food down my shirt!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> how many times do I have to tell you it doesn't matter if you pet it, it isn't a puppy.



That's The BIG DOG....................This is Corky...............
Corky

So Leslie, wanna pet my dog?            Errrrrr........my Corky?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Les... you so deserve all the fuss they are making over you!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OMG I laughed so hard I dropped food down my shirt!!!



I volunteer to lick it clean.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Cute puppy Albob, good comeback.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> OMG I laughed so hard I dropped food down my shirt!!!




LOL- I did too(well I didn't drop the food) but everyone turned and stared at me So much for sneaking on the forum! LOL


LITTLE Corky IS cute!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Well I am glad that I could make you two beautiful ladies laugh, and I did it at Albob's expense. It just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh it most certainly does....

(if you don't think so you must be doing it wrong)


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh it most certainly does....
> 
> (if you don't think so you must be doing it wrong)



What a witty one you are


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_and I did it at Albob's expense



Glad I could be there for ya' buddy.

See ladies, would you prefer a kind hearted, reliable person like me over someone who takes advantage of his friends, like Craig.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't know Alboob... I'd still lean towards TP, then Craig, then Screamin, then NT, then PB, etc.... then you...


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Albob walks away with tail between his legs.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Albob walks away with tail between his legs.



Grrrrrr...............At least mines long enough to be between my legs.  

I'm going to go over here and lick my wounds now.   I'm comforted by the fact that it took four of you to out smart me though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Not really, I think I did that about 2 pages ago....

and didja notice who was FIRST on that list....achem....


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey, if a lady as beautiful as butterfly puts me second, I'm a happy camper. 

but did you notice that Fade wasn't on the list  

TP, I think you are going to move down to second


----------



## Fade (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't know Alboob... I'd still lean towards TP, then Craig, then Screamin, then NT, then PB, etc.... then you...


Damn.....not even a name just "then you".


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> but did you notice that Fade wasn't on the list
> 
> TP, I think you are going to move down to second


Well, that is just a given...


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_Damn.....not even a name just "then you".



Some celebrities are so huge they only need one name: Arnold, Cher, Madonna, Prince, etc.   I'm so huge I don't even need ONE name.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

I worked Back and Bis last night, and I did 4 sets of Box squats. I only used 115lbs but I did 4 sets of 10 w/no pain.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you icing down your knee after you're done doing squats.  That's should help reduce the inflamation.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

I iced it down for about a week after I did it. Now I am taking Naproxen to reduce the inflamation. I am not real good about taking it, when I do it works and my knee feels great, when I don't it swells up a little. I have been very good at taking it this week. So even after squats last night my knee feels good right now.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 6, 2002)

Cool.  

P.S.  Looking at w8lifter's butt is great but, how long do we have to stare at your ugly buns?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Cool.
> 
> P.S.  Looking at w8lifter's butt is great but, how long do we have to stare at your ugly buns?



Hey look at the bright side, I could turn around.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 6, 2002)

*AAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!*  

*NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

I know I haven't had time to post much, but I am leaving on travel today to beautiful Kokomo IN for the next three days


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Craigy! How goes it? Have fun on your vaca! You going with the whole family?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

Wish it was a vacation, business trip. I am going to Delphi Electronics in Kokomo IN. The guy I am working with in the other division set up our travel and we aren't leaving until 3:18 pm today and won't get to Kokomo until about 10:00 pm tonight and then get up tomorrow morning. I work as hard as the next guy but working all day and flying all night I really don't understand 

I am doing good, my knee is coming along although slowly.


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear, yes that sucks... how many hours fligh is that? TX to IN isn't that far?????  Yeah by the time you get to the hotel from the airport it would be late.... ouch don't mean to rub it in! So what cha gonna eat while away? Any plans?

How did you get your knee injured? Did your PT cause you your pain?  Well at least it's getting better!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

We leave San Antonio at 3:18 and get to Indianapolis at 8:00 pm this evening. Then we get our luggage and the car and drive to Kokomo.

No plans on the eating, I am pretty much at the mercy of the guy with the car. I hate traveling on business. 

Yes, she had me flipping 500lb tractor tires and I believe I tore my Medial Menisus. I had an MRI done last week and will know next week exactly what I did.


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh Craigy! How awful about your knee!!!!! That is terrible! I feel for you! Take care of it.... don't rush to go back working out ....  flipping tractor tires huh? Gosh she has a thing for machinery doesn't she?

Bout eating while away... maybe some RTD protein shakes? bars... I know they are not the optimum but in such a case better than Mc D's!?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

I was thinking about getting some protein bars, I am not wild about them but you are right about better than Mc Ds.


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

Well atleast, Mc D's chicken ceasar isn't soo bad... with maybe an extra grill mc chicken (naked... no bread, etc.)


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

You eat your grilled McChicken naked. Wow I would love to see that


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

Now why was I waiting for that comment!!!  Hope all goes well with the business trip........ermmm.....how does the wife feel about you running away?!!  Have you actually finished that damn kitchen yet?!!!

Dont listen to them about the 'butt shot'...hmmm..buns so tight they were bouncing off the walls!!!!!!!!!!  Can I play bounce sometime?!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Now why was I waiting for that comment!!!  Hope all goes well with the business trip........ermmm.....how does the wife feel about you running away?!!  Have you actually finished that damn kitchen yet?!!!
> 
> Dont listen to them about the 'butt shot'...hmmm..buns so tight they were bouncing off the walls!!!!!!!!!!  Can I play bounce sometime?!!!!



Nope haven't finished the kitchen yet, because the little missus done spent all our money on other things. Don't want to get further in debt. 

Sure sugar you can play bounce whenever you want.  Give em a squeeze. 

Oh she doesn't like it when I'm away on business


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

I dont know about you but there is something about hotelrooms that just brings out the naughtiness in me!!!!!!!!  I mean....its like someone else gets to clean up after you.......you have one bed for playing in and one for sleeping..........you can leave evidence behind.........which hotel did you say you where staying at?!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

Hawthorne Suites


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

HeeHee....ermmmmmm...I mean...ohhh, right, not a problem!!!!!!  So thats two knees I have to be careful with!!!  Oh well, I always wanted to be the high achiever!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

I wouldn't say that Albob you can take care of in a minute or two


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

So when are we going to see more of the new and improved Craig?!!! 

My e-mail is almost in need of some excitement!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> So when are we going to see more of the new and improved Craig?!!!
> 
> My e-mail is almost in need of some excitement!!!!!!



I am not sure when I will take more pics. I took some to finish the Albob Challenge. What do you mean by see "more", I can't show too much more. I don't have a digital camera, and I was posing with nothing on for my wife before we took the last pics. Well she went and snapped a picture of me naked. The photo place didn't give that picture back. I just know that some girl was developing those pics of me


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

LMAO.......and you thought we were bad!!!  I can just see this young thang...with a secret stash of naughty pics hidden in her office.......


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

I guess as long as she isn't repulsed by it. My wife laughed and laughed, she thought it was hilarious.


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

When????  While she was taking the pic..or when you discovered that the pic wasnt there?!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> When????  While she was taking the pic..or when you discovered that the pic wasnt there?!!!



When we got the pics back and it wasn't there. Now if I had taken a pic of her like that I would be in the dog house for 10 years, if not longer. 

Have to go, be back on Friday. Take care


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I wouldn't say that Albob you can take care of in a minute or two



 

They'd be the best two minutes of her life.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey when you aren't here defending yourself, it is open season on Albobs.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Craig- how was the trip?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey Craig- how was the trip?



Long, this guy that I went with works from early in the morning until late at night. He expects me to do that also. I will put in extra hours when on travel because there is nothing else to do, but when I am home I have a family and wife, and other things that are important to me. 

I just hate traveling on business anyways. I know that some people think it would be fun, but after the 100th time it gets old. My longest stay on business was 3 weeks, and I was really ready to go home.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Hey when you aren't here defending yourself, it is open season on Albobs.



Yeah, I noticed that's the only time you loosers seem to be able to get the better of me.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_My longest stay on business was 3 weeks, and I was really ready to go home.



 WAAAAAAA  Try three *MONTHS* in Saudi living in a tent.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> WAAAAAAA  Try three *MONTHS* in Saudi living in a tent.



Is that why you are the way you are 

LOL


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Is that why you are the way you are
> ...



Well how about 1 year in Korea, not Seoul mind you but Taegu. Every one does there business outside and when walking down the street it smells like shit and piss every single day.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Is that why you are the way you are
> ...



Alright Leslie, way to go girl.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Is that why you are the way you are
> LOL



Is that an offer to try to make me better?   

Yeah, been to Korea a few times, the whole contry smells that way.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 16, 2002)

Jill leaves today for Malaysia to compete in the World's Strongest Woman competition. The competition is the 20th - 24th of September. I hope she takes it for the US again, and also for her.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Morning Craig! are you still training with Jill? How many times a week do you train with her?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 16, 2002)

I train with her twice a week, and my wife goes twice a week. That is $120 a week, that is all I can afford. I can tell that I am really putting on some mass, I got a comment from the owner of Olympic gym that I was really getting a lot bigger, but all the credit really goes to my trainer. I said what  all Jill does is tells me what to do, I'm the one that has to do it. My sister, and brother in law made a comment on Sunday about how huge I am getting. I weigh about 220 now with a 34 inch waist.

Something I have been kicking around in my head is that Olympic gym here is for sale. I wonder if I could get a business loan and make it better. It has the name right now, but the owner charges $40 a month. I think that is way way too high. It is just a powerlifting gym, not very big. Is that just a big headache that I don't want. 

Good morning beautiful


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey if you think its a good investnment DO IT!! Me and my BF always wanted to open a gym. But we don't have the capital
Gee $140 a week is a lot of MOOLAH!! I could nevr afford that! But at least you are gettign great results! How is the wife coming a long?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 16, 2002)

She says that she can tell her muscle tone is improving, but her eating stinks. Jill talked to her about that last week. I make all her meals, but many times she won't eat them, and her friend at work gets her to go out and eat at restaurants.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

I have come to realize eatting is everything!! You make all her meals??!! Will you marry me? LOL Your wife sounds liek my BF! I make all his meals fro the day and he usually ends up going out for lunch and gettign a burrito(carb heaven) or subway! He has been better though


----------



## craig777 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I have come to realize eatting is everything!! You make all her meals??!! Will you marry me? LOL Your wife sounds liek my BF! I make all his meals fro the day and he usually ends up going out for lunch and gettign a burrito(carb heaven) or subway! He has been better though



Would you get mad at me for eating all the oatmeal.    

Yep, eating is everything. Just kidding about the oatmeal sweetie.


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Hiya Craig!

That Gym sounds like it would be cool to run.............only of course, if there were complimentary memberships to ALL Im members


----------



## craig777 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hiya Craig!
> 
> That Gym sounds like it would be cool to run.............only of course, if there were complimentary memberships to ALL Im members



Can do, if I buy it all IM members can use it for free.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

I miss my oatmeal LOL I am now having only 10c per meal from freaking green beans and apples LOL I had it good with the oats! LOL


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

I knew there was a reason I liked you 

Now, be a buddy and franchise it to Japan so I can use that free membership


----------



## craig777 (Sep 17, 2002)

I haven't been posting my workouts lately, but I am working out hard.

I was 220lbs this morning.

Did legs yesterday.

Squats
135lbs 10reps
185lbs 12reps
185lbs 12reps
185lbs 12reps  No pain 

Leg extensions
one leg at a time
40lbs 15reps
40lbs 15reps
90lbs 15reps  No pain 

Dumbbell stiff leg deads
80lbs 12reps
80lbs 12reps

Seated Leg curls
90lbs 15reps
90lbs 15reps
90lbs 15reps

Lying leg curls
80lbs 15reps
80lbs 15reps

Seated calf raises
45lbs plate 15reps  This one hurts my knee a little
45 and 25  12reps

Did legs yay 

Tomorrow is the orthopedic surgeon to tell me what I did.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Morning Craig Glad to see your are doing legs just fine


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

No pain? What's up?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 17, 2002)

Good morning gorgeous   That's for Leslie, Fade.

Fade

I tore my Medial Meniscus flipping 500lb tractor tires, and it is possible I tore my ACL slightly. Right knee  I go back to the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow to see what the MRI shows.

I think I just need Leslie to kiss my boo boo


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning gorgeous   That's for Leslie, Fade.
> 
> I think I just need Leslie to kiss my boo boo


----------



## craig777 (Sep 17, 2002)

Thank you sugar, that made my day.


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning gorgeous   That's for Leslie, Fade.
> 
> Fade
> ...


Oh so I'm not gorgeous?

What fun. I don't have a PCL in my right knee. Ripped it in two.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 17, 2002)

You may be gorgeous to butterfly, but not to me 

I bet we could start a thread on knee injuries.


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

My knees are doing pretty good. My hips are starting to bug me though.

Degenerative arthritis runs in my family.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 17, 2002)

I know what you mean, that scares me since my dad is a mess. I read that once you do this it is almost assured to get arthritis.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_



Did you miss my kiss


----------



## craig777 (Sep 17, 2002)

No sweetie, it made my day, but I'll take another anytime. You are precious.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 19, 2002)

There is a focal 5 mm diameter full thickness defect in the cartilage of the weight bearing surface of the medial femoral condyle posteriorly. There is edema in the underlying bone marrow. There is Grade II-III chondromalacia in the remainder of the medial compartment. There is an abnormal shape of the medial meniscus with flattening of the superior surface of the posterior horn. There is degenerative increased signal within the substance of the posterior horn of the meniscus. The lateral meniscus is intact. The ACL, PCL, MCL, and LCL are intact.

There is Grade II chondromalacia in the lateral facet of the patellofemoral joint.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 19, 2002)

OK now in english.

I messed up my knee 

Ok what I did.  The rear of my medial meniscus has worn away through the years and has become very thin. Doing very deep knee movements puts pressure on the rear of the medial meniscus. When I did a very deep squat to get my fingers under the tire I was putting a lot of pressure on this thin rear medial meniscus, and when I exploded up with 500 extra pounds I tore the rear, or horn, of my medial meniscus.

My options

Anti-inflamatories
Knee brace when working out to shift pressure to lateral meniscus

That is option 1

Arthroscopy and injection of steroids into my knee

That is option 2

Arthroscopy, injection, he will grind down the bone to make it smooth where the bone and cartilage come together and inject a gel into my knee.

That is option 3


I like option 1 the best


----------



## Leslie (Sep 19, 2002)

See, that sounded real gross, but it isn't too bad! Stick with the knee wrap for now- if it gets worst, you can always get the inhections

Morning


----------



## craig777 (Sep 19, 2002)

Good morning sugar.


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> OK now in english.
> 
> I messed up my knee
> ...



Sorry couldn't read through the whole thing, just made me cringe... hope your knee gets better though....

hmmm.... steroids?  Does it make your muscle grow too?  What bout competition time? If you are competing natural, with that have any effect?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> OK now in english.
> 
> I messed up my knee
> ...




O Man Craig.. 

just my opinion but I would go with option 1 to begin with.. option 3 would be a last resort though once they get invasive its not usually a tremedeously productive thing.. its like a domino effect .. ( then again I am a labor and delivery Nurse LOL ) 

anyway honey I sure hope that you can progress with out progressive pain.. HUGS

Eri'


----------



## craig777 (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't read through the whole thing, just made me cringe... hope your knee gets better though....
> ...



I don't believe so, it would be just one shot. I don't believe it is the same steroids the bodybuilders use.


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

I knew it wouldn't be the same thing just thought it will still all end up in your bloodstream regardless....


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I like option 1 the best



Whimp.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Whimp.



Yep, that's me.


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Been VERY quiet in here recently?


----------



## esmerelda (Oct 17, 2002)

I think Albob scared him off!!!!  Either that...or he was looking for a possible option 4!!!!  Essie comes over and assists in any future workouts that have to do with bending and touching!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi Craig   I'm here.... can you see me!?!

I gotta get back into my buds.... miss you!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I gotta get back into my buds.... miss you!!



Wouldn't it be more fun if your buds got into YOU?  

Just a thought.


----------



## craig777 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be more fun if your buds got into YOU?
> ...



I believe that would be more fun. 

Been very busy at work, someday I will have a life again.


----------



## lina (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey where have you been?

Working too hard eh?  

Hope your knee is bettah and that Jill is not picking on you too much


----------



## esmerelda (Nov 8, 2002)

The work thing is a horror Craig......but if you need any help with the knee movements......and Jill isnt interested......Im sure I could arrange a roster of the Ladies from IM to come over and assist!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Nov 27, 2002)

Boy, I got some gorgeous ladies posting in here. I have been working 12 hours a day with Toyota trying to get the 2004 model vehicles into production. They start production in January.

Still working with Jill, current stats

224lbs, still wearing my 34 inch waist pants. I was 214 at the end of the Alboob challenge at the end of July.


Squat last night 

225lbs 10 reps
250lbs 6 reps185lbs 12 reps

Bench press last workout

205lbs 10reps

Dead lift last time

365lbs 6reps

I don't ever try 1rm.


Don't know if any of you ever watch World's strongest man/woman, but the American Johnny Perry who came in 3rd this year in Malaysia last September died last week in his sleep from a heart attack. He was 6'5" and weighed almost 400 lbs and was pumping his body full of drugs. He was 28 years old.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 2, 2002)

Lot's of good info there buddy but you neglected the most important part, how's the knee.  I'm not doing squats yet but have come around pretty well.  I'm down to just a Neoprene sleeve that I wear during workouts or any type of physical activity.  If I know I'll be walking a lot during the day I'll also slip it on.  The doc's pissed that I'm doing so much but I figure, if I'm not in pain then what's the harm?


----------



## craig777 (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Alboob,

How is it going there buddy. 

The knee is good and bad   I can squat, leg press, even push my F350 across the parking lot, but I can't do any jarring movements like running or kick boxing. I tried to run 2 weeks ago and it hurt a lot.  I will have to figure out another cardio when I start doing cardio again. I am going skiing in less than a month and I am worried that I won't be able to ski anymore. I have a huge brace for my knee that has metal hinges for support. It looks very cumbersome but isn't too bad. I am going to try skiing with that.

Maybe I just need to take Leslie along as my ski bunny and I can play on her slopes instead of skiing 

Well the older stepson leaves for the Air Force in exactly 1 month. It has been so nice with him out of the house. We had world war 3 with the younger step son two nights ago. Here we go again 

I wish I could post more but I am working on a report for Toyota and I have to work on that Microsoft Virus operating system called Windows. For some reason it won't let me post when I am running under Windows. I have to boot Linux to be able to post, and I can't do that right now. The report has to be done this week, so maybe next week. Don't know, the final release of the software is mid January.
Did legs last night with Jill


----------



## craig777 (Dec 4, 2002)

How about it Leslie, you want to be a ski bunny


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

You  are lucky I love ya

I dont wanna be a ski bunny, I wanna be a playboy bunny LOL

I dont think skiing will be a good thing for you BE CAREFUL!! I nearly broke my ass trying to ski. What a dangerous, life threatening sport!! It was fun, but I made an ass outta myself on numerous occasions LOL

BTW, you should be able to do the eliptcal/preocr for cardio! Non impact in the joints


----------



## craig777 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> You  are lucky I love ya
> 
> I dont wanna be a ski bunny, I wanna be a playboy bunny LOL
> ...



Hey you can call yourself whatever you want to 

I am a pretty good skier, lucky for me I don't like the moguls. I like going down the groomed blues and blacks very very fast. Wahoo  I will take it easy, I promise 

Yes, I will have to use the Precor eliptical. I actually like it very much, although it is not as fun as doing a kick boxing class. 

I hope that my work eases up next week


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_The knee is good and bad   I can squat, leg press, even push my F350 across the parking lot,
> 
> *WHY are you pushing your truck instead of driving it??? *
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_I nearly broke my ass trying to ski.



I for one would be delighted to kiss it and make if feel alllll better.


----------



## craig777 (Jan 8, 2003)

My stepson left yesterday for basic training. Happy days are here again, the skies above are clear again.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

*HOLY CRAP* It's alive!!!    Happy camper, eh Craig?


----------



## craig777 (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh you had better believe it.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

Think he'll make it through?  If I remember correctly you said he had a guaranteed job of Law Enforcement, still true?  If he makes it all the way through Tech School you'll see a completely different person.   If you or the wife are up to it, (and I know the little shit doesn't deserve it right now) send him lots of letters of encouragement, it'll keep him motivated and feeling less isolated.  You want to do everything in your power to make sure he does NOT get kicked out and right back into your laps.


----------



## craig777 (Jan 9, 2003)

I sure hope he makes it through. Yep, he is still going to be Security Police. That will be hard to send him letters of encouragement, but I think we can manage. It was funny, my wife didn't even want him at our house for Christmas because he was being a jerk, but when he left on Tuesday for the Air Force she cried and cried. I partied.   Tell me it is very very hard to get kicked out.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

Since we're in such desperate need of folks in that career field it is more difficult to get kicked out than it used to be but still, it's a career field where we don't want losers or degenerates.  He's gonna have to get his shit together or it's "Adios amigos".


----------



## esmerelda (Jan 9, 2003)

Got my fingers crossed for you Craig.....infact if you want.....narrr your too happy!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Got my fingers crossed for you Craig.....infact if you want.....narrr your too happy!!!!!



Thanks Essie, yep I was a very happy camper on Tuesday.


----------



## esmerelda (Jan 9, 2003)

Well lets hope the shyte makes it thru........if not...ever thought of making him join the Foreign Legion???????


----------



## craig777 (Jan 9, 2003)

When we thought he couldn't get into the Air Force, I suggested Army or Marines. Although I kept thinking if they would take Albob they would take anyone.


----------



## craig777 (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh, I got back from skiing on Monday. I was doing the black runs so my knee isn't doing too bad. I did feel it a little.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Oh, I got back from skiing on Monday. I was doing the black runs so my knee isn't doing too bad. I did feel it a little.



Cool, was just getting ready to ask you about that.


----------

